# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task for the Month of March 2008

## pj

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month. During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

*** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

*** You will receive a special title and badge

*** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Basic Task:  		 			Prove that you're indestructible (i.e., overcome your fear by doing something dangerous or suicidal).


Advanced Task:  		 			Bring an inanimate object to life

----------


## Astroman129

Yay, my idea won!  ::D:  I thought of bringing an inanimate object to life.  :smiley: 

I did it last night but I'd prefer not to explain it. I'll explain it when I do it again.

----------


## Harakka

Great! I've had a couple of LDs this week and I'm excited to try getting one next night and trying to complete the task. I'm quite sure I can do them both. Good luck everybody!  ::D: 

(It's 12:06 AM here, I'll go to bed soon.)

----------


## Thornweaver

Cool I like these tasks. Gonna get right on it.

----------


## iadr

*Basic Task:*
*I find myself standing someplace like a subway where a train is flying by me. * 
*Next thing I know I am standing in the middle of the train feeling the cars pass through my dream body one at a time.*

  After this I feel myself inside of a tsunami turning backward somersaults all the way to shore as the waves hurl me backwards.


*Advanced Task:*
  I find myself at work in someplace like in a cafeteria where I have never been before. 

Because of the unfamiliar surroundings I question my dream state, only instead of trying to float myself, for some reason I decide to try levitating a man I see on the other side of the room. 

As I concentrate on making him float up into air he begins to float in the air. I then levitate a lady I see on the other side of the room, and then pick out another man, and cause him to float up into the air. 

*Convinced that I am dreaming, I now find myself someplace like a museum, where there are all kinds of artifacts. 
*
While in the museum I run into a lady dressed in a nice business suit, who used to be my high school teacher many years ago, whose name in my dream is Barbara. 

She tells me that I was always her favorite student, and I in turn tell her that she was always my favorite teacher. I then give her a hug. 

*When I concentrate on finding an inanimate object that I can bring to life, I see these totem poles in front of me, so decide to bring one of them to life. 

Big mistake, as it starts chasing everyone around the museum causing a panic in the museum.

I realize that I have made a mistake so get control of the situation by concentrating and getting the thing turned back into a totem pole. 
*
I then find myself somewhere like an abandoned schoolyard which appears to be flooded, where I find myself on something like a merry-go-round out in a flooded area between 2 gals. 

As I look at the gal on my left, the gal on my right tells me that I don't want her because she is taken. 

When I ask her if she is taken, she tells me that she is not married and that she is not taken. 

When I ask her if she would like to hang out with me she says yes, and when I ask her what she would like to do she says "Have sex silly!"

I tell her that I would like to time travel somewhere and ask her if she would like to time travel with me, and she says she would. 

We are then someplace like a large theater with all kinds of towns in it. 

When we get into some kind of circular thing with seats in it though I notice that she is not sitting with me, but is on the other side. 

She is wearing a long, pretty dress.  

  I think about moving over next to her, but before I get the chance I find myself back in a large theater again, only I am by myself now, except for all of the ushers standing at the different doors and people in the various rooms. 

The doors all seem to be for people who want freedom from various countries as I see one door says it is for people who want freedom from Iraq, and other doors for people who want freedom from other countries. 

One door says it is for people who want freedom from freedom. 

At this point I start become too aware of my body from concentrating too hard, so decide to let go and just follow my dream a bit more. 

As I stop concentrating so much and allow the dream to develop on its own, I find myself someplace like an amusement park where on my left a motorcycle race is taking place. 

I watch in awe as motorcycles come flying over this ramp and jump a canal.

To my right appears what looks like an ocean where they are having boat races.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Haha i checked this earlier but there wasnt anything here. No March task. But hey, this should be realitivley simple. both the regular and advanced task. Maybe i'll combine the two?hmm..

----------


## Kiza

Yes, they're up! And hopefully I can break out of my dry patch to attempt them this month.

----------


## ninja9578

Kiza, I find that immediately after coming up with something cool to do a dry spell ends.  Let's both do the tasks tonight, I have a fun idea about both.  :smiley:

----------


## Astroman129

Awesome, I have some time to sleep tonight and I hope I can become lucid. I have more often than not this week, but that was at the beginning of the week and I haven't been lucid for a few days now. I hope to complete both tasks, though I might be a little scared for the infincible one...  ::D:

----------


## Kiza

> Kiza, I find that immediately after coming up with something cool to do a dry spell ends.



Hopefully your right. And a question for pj, (or any admin who knows) would jumping off a building and surviving count as 'proving your invincible?'

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, that was my original thought of how to do it.  I think doing anything that would kill you or seriously injure you in real life would count.

Huh, I didn't think that through when I put it in the poll for last month.  It's basically: Do something suicidal.  ::?:

----------


## Clairity

> And a question for pj, (or any admin who knows) would jumping off a building and surviving count as 'proving your invincible?'



It would count as long as you jumped off the building and let yourself hit the ground at full force.  :wink2:

----------


## dreamscaper22

mann....havnt been on for months. Feels like a life time im ready to get back to lucid dreaming.... this will be a good start. I did the first one a long time ago but its time to do it again....man did i feel it for a week after...

----------


## ~Erin~

oo.. this one sounds  fun. Since I failed miserably to achieve the tasks for February I hope this one works out.

----------


## Caradon

> And a question for pj, (or any admin who knows) would jumping off a building and surviving count as 'proving your invincible?'



Well, when I came up with the idea, I wanted to rule out jumping off things because that's just a little to easy. Unless someone has a genuine fear of doing that. I wanted the Task to be about learning to overcome fear. But, I guess if everyone else wants to let it count, it's ok with me too. 

Like Clairity said though, it should be from a high place, and let yourself hit the ground with force. :wink2:  

Just my opinion on it. :smiley:

----------


## Kiza

So Caradon, I'm guessing jumping from a skyscraper and landing face first on concrete would count?

----------


## Hiros

> So Caradon, I'm guessing jumping from a skyscraper and landing face first on concrete would count?



Sounds like fun  :smiley: 

I was thinking of setting myself on fire, but I think a skyscraper fall might be more fun. And more terrifying.
Hmm, might take a few tries to stop myself from slowing my fall, so would be more of a challenge too. And I'd have to get to the top of a skyscraper in the first place... hmm.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Excellent tasks.  ::cooler:: 

I'm gonna definitely try for these.

----------


## lonestarx

Wow my birthday is on monday  :smiley:  it came so fast.... Im gonna get lucid tonight.... Im going to FILD... which works 98% for me. I had school all this dryspell and laziness these last 2weeks on the weekend prevented my LDING. I will attempt both. Wish me luck  :smiley:  :wink2:

----------


## DrTechnical

*I believe this will count for the basic task*, though the task is very open to interpretation.

I tell myself before trying a LD attempt that if I wake in the house, I will put my hand over the stove and leave it roasting over the flame for a while.

Sure enough, I have a WILD and find myself on the couch. I get up and go to othe kitchen. The stove has two burners already conveniently on. I check the time and notice it's 3:01 am which is when I started my LD attempt (went back to bed) - another clue this is truly a dream.

I first put my left hand over the flame, imagining a coolness to it. It stays cool and comfortable for a while, then starts to get very hot. Using my mind, I envision the temperature reverting back to a nice cool sensation and it does. However, things again diverge from this. Suddenly, the flames start climbing up my hand, getting more and more yellow (as opposed to the natural gas blue) reaching a foot over my hand. The fire starts to give off a crackling/poping sort of sound much like a camp fire would. Again, knowing it's a dream, I relax and mentally get the temperature and flames under control.

I pull out my left hand after a minute or so of this type of excercise and there is no damage at all. I repeat this process with my right hand - again no damage.

----------


## ninja9578

Like I thought I was able to do the basic task last night.  

I was at my school and I saw a glass window that was four stories up.  I jumped out it, I flew for a while, then let myself fall.  I hit the ground at full force, bounced up, and didn't even feel it.

A full account of the dream is in both of my dream journals

----------


## Bloody-Mist

Awsome, I've actually done both of these before. Now if I could only get lucid.

----------


## phonix

regarding task 1

I was walking is some sort of a city; cars were driving past me and people where chatting. I suddendly realize that I'm dreaming! I look at some random DC and begin to levitate(sp?) her high up and blasted her away. Shortly afterwards a police officer runs up to me and yells: "Your under arrest!" I smile and blast him out the way.

I had not walked one yard when police cars came zooming up the road and stopped a few feet away from me. I wasn't scared; I knew I was dreaming! They yelled: "Take him down, take him down!" But, I simply made a shield and protected myself from the bullets then blasted them away. 

Wave after wave of officers came and died by my hand. After a while though I for some reason woke up, but it was damn well fun to be able to take down all those police officers.

Guess in dreams we have the DWPD: Dream World Police Department.

----------


## CiD

This is my first time doing lucid tasks and I am quite surprised that I was able to do the advanced task...

Advanced task: I was outside of my house in my driveway.  I tried to use some verbal commands like 'Increase Lucidity!'  and 'Increase Clarity!'  Each time I did this, horizontal bands of dark and light color would move vertically toward the ground, but nothing appeared to become clearer.  I looked at a white cavelier in my driveway (which no one owns...).  I concentrated on making it animate.  It turned into something resembling a car from the movie Cars.  had a mouth under the grill.  As soon as this happened it drove out made a right turn and drove out of view.  I did the same for a truck that was driving by but it was already moving.  I just put a mouth on it...  I then tried to animate a house and failed.

Basic Task: Later, I was standing along side of a busy road in my neighborhood.  A line line of cars was passing in the opposite lane and one was coming from afar in the closer lane.  The car in the distance pulled off the road, and I began walking down the road in the closer lane.  After the line of cars passes,  I see a big blue ford truck coming down the road.  Right before it passes me I jump out in front of it so it cant slow down.  I got a weird sensation and the next thing I know, Im still standing facing the other direction.  I guess that means it passed through me.   This is the first time I didnt wake up from a death experience in a dream.  Of course, this is the first time I should have died in a lucid dream.

----------


## Sara

I voted for this advanced task, cause during the polls, I already tried once, but didn't succeed in bringing a big stone table to life. Now I had the opportunity to try again (being an advanced task increases my motivation to try something). I was quite hard, I don't have  a lot of dream control yet (I'm also working on Telekinesis) but with some 'dream cheating' I managed to get a trash container to live  ::D: 


I step out of the window, onto an orange tiled roof. First I want to practice a little TK. I strech my arm forward and reach out with my mind to a flag pole, attached to our neighbours house. It takes some time before I can feel it, but then I swing it back and forth. Next: try to levitate one of the people walking on the street. Again I stretch my arm and try to grab him with my mind, but it's very hard, since he's moving. The only thing I accomplish, is slapping him on his but. And oh, the surprise of this guy when he gets hit by me without seeing anything  ::D:  I slap him a few times and then descend onto the street.

There's a big green cylindrical trash container. I decide this will be the object I'm going to bring to life. It would be cool if he'd throw up all his trash  ::D: . It has a smiley drawn on it's 'belly', maybe that helps in bringing it to life. I focus on it, but nothing happens. Then I remember the use of 'magic potion' for dream control. A bottle of coca cola is on the street and I pretend 'this bottle contains a magic liquid to bring objects to life'. But when trying to grab it, it changes into a small grey dustbin  ::?: . Behind it, it another bottle of cola, so I take that and poor it over my green trash container. Nothing happens....

I call the people on the street and they gather around the container. *Come on, I say, let's motivate the trash container to become alive! And so they do  They yell with me "Go Container, COME ON, Get Alive!" It works! It shakes a bit and makes a big yawn.* But then I wake up  :Sad: 

Pff, asking a question to some DC is much easier!

----------


## Serith

I tried both tasks this morning, but only completed the advanced.

I was in a large, dim rectangular room.  The room held a small rollercoaster.  I never saw the coaster, but the track covered most of the room.  For some reason, I had to walk from the safe spot I was in, across the room.  This made me nervous, but I did it anyways.  About 3/4 of the way through, I realized I was dreaming, and remembered the tasks.  

I walked the rest of the way across the room, and found the electronic equipment that controlled the rollercoaster.  I figured that being unharmed by severe electrocution would probably be a good way to complete the basic task, and picked up a large bundle of wires.  I ripped the wires in half, and held the ends, but I felt nothing.  This suprised me, as I thought I would feel a little bit of electricity.  I held up the wires, and moved them close together, and didn't see any sparks at all, and concluded that there wasn't any power going through them.  I decided to just move on to the advanced task.

I walked across the room again, to a large, wooden desk.  I reached into my pocket, and just as I had planned, I found an origami dragon, like the one in my avatar, although it was made with notebook paper.  I held it up, and told it to live.  Sure enough, it began to move, and I set it down on the desk.  Oddly, it didn't hold it's form very well, and most of the time it looked more like a crumpled piece of notebook paper than a dragon.  It moved around for a little bit, and I decided to move on.  I picked it up, put it back in my pocket, turned away from the desk, and I remember nothing after that.

----------


## unseen wombat

Hey, You know, I didn't realize it until just now, but I did something in my lucid on Saturday morning that might count for the basic task. I'll throw it out here just in case it qualifies. I didn't even know what the task was, but coincidentally, did something dangerous.

From my journal:

I was walking around my neighborhood with this girl who, in the dream, I used to be friends with when we were little and we grew up together. I had a flashback of us being kids and we snuck through a row of trees into some guys yard to steal some fruit. He threw something at us and we ran away. Now we were older and walking around. There were kids that were bouncing a ball to each other across the street and stopped as we walked past.

At one point, we were walking back to my house, and I noticed the streets weren't right. Like I was walking on Tuxedo, but it was going north to south. This made me become lucid, but it was pretty low level. I had no control. We arrived at the house, and it was strange. There was a front porch and a balcony, like the old two family houses. The sill on the porch rail was made of a pressure treated 2x12, and I climbed up the front of the house. The upper balcony opened right into the attic. I was in there and decided I wanted to get back down. I spontaneously gained control. I was about to climb down, but thought, "Hey, this is a dream, why don't I leap off and fly?" So I did. I fell almost all the way to the ground, but was confident that I would be able to fly. 

Suddenly, near the bottom, I swooped up and started to fly over the street and towards the houses on the other side of the street. It was incredible. It felt like riding a roller coaster. I had butterflies in my stomach. The excitement was too much and I woke up. I still had butterflies as I lay there in bed. The high level lucidity was short, but flying was awesome.

----------


## Pastulio_

I missed the perfect opportunity to do the basic task the other night. I had a giant enemy crab coming at me, but I chickened  out and willed myself to wake up.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I look forward to proving I'm indestructible.  :smiley:

----------


## lonestarx

grr... I didnt wake up when my alarm went off. I decided to quit FILD on the weekdays and use it only on the weekend. I'm trying to have a DILD by doing RC's throughout the week. I have a idea for the basic Im gonna do, if anyone want one of the ULTIMATE ways to prove your indestructive: PULL YOUR HEART OUT! shove your hand into your chest and yank it out!

----------


## Caradon

> So Caradon, I'm guessing jumping from a skyscraper and landing face first on concrete would count?



Well, I'm not part of the staff, so I don't really have any say in what counts anyway. But yeah, go for it! If it's something you guys never did before, it's definitely worth doing. It is pretty fun. :smiley:  

If I was good with summoning, I would be all over jumping off a tall building, head first into a giant blender. ::D: 

Some good ones already guys, good job!

Hopefully I can end this dry spell caused by getting sick, And find something interesting to get myself into.

Pretty funny technique Sara! ::lol::

----------


## shotbirds

I wish I came on earlier to view this because I just completed Febs task and remembered it was now march after i woke up :/.

but these sound fun, i'll give them a try.

----------


## innerspacecadet

It's hard for me to find motivation to do anything other than Tasks of the Month with lucid dreams these days.  As usual, I took a crack at these ones.  I think I got both of them in the same dream period.

I became aware that I was dreaming through some vague dreamsign.  (I almost always seem to forget exactly what the dreamsign is.)  I was in someplace resembling the building in which I work.  I remembered the Tasks, and figured I could jump out (and through) one of the windows to prove I'm indestructible.  I went up to the window and decided to drop in such a way that would lead to a faceplant on the pavement below.  I landed softly and safely, staring at asphalt.

But I didn't think that was enough.  I wanted to brave all four elements to really prove my indestructibility.  I counted that fall as "air," and decided to find a volcano so I could bathe in lava and brave "fire."  I found one, and went inside with my little sister to bateh in lava pools.  She complained of being hot after a while, but did not die; I was a bit warm but mostly comfortable.  There was not much vivid detail here, and I think the lava was more "assumed" than anything.  The surroundings were mostly just a dark cave.

Sometime in the middle of my quest for indestructibility, while I was distracted, I thought of the Advacned task of bringing something inanimate to life.  I was in a room with a small exercise machine (child-sized, even) that sort of resembled a gazelle - its frame had "horns" in the front.  I was hoping to make it come alive as some strange two-legged robotic gazelle.  I made the pedals turn with my hands, and they kept going for a little while, but the thing did not come to life despite my wishful/magical thinking.

Apparently having skipped or forgotten about Water or assumed I'd done that, I went on to prove my invincibility against Earth by looking for a place with falling rocks or bricks.  I went behind a building for that, accompanied by a tall, stocky man in front of me.  I wasn't really seeing the bricks, and I was occasionally feeling them lightly, and occasionally going "Ouch" for effect even though I wasn't really hurt.  The big guy in front of me seemed to get hurt more, but still survived the bricks just fine.

After that ordeal was over, I satisfied myself that I was done with the Basic Task, and ready to take another crack at the Advanced.  I soon found myself in a car with my boyfriend.  I reasoned there that Love might be just the thing to bring an inanimate object to life, as it made the Velveteen Rabbit real in the classic children's story.  So I decided to try it with a purple plastic mechanical pencil: I gently petted the pencil with my index finger and cooed.  And, voila!  It began to squirm and crawl like a caterpillar, for a few seconds.  Then it stopped after it had moved maybe 6 or 8 inches away from its original location.  Shortly after that, I lost interest in it.  I tried something similar with some dried strawberry snacks, and they seemed to move around a bit too.  I remembered something allegedly from the advertisements for those dried strawberries about loving the strawberries and loving the Earth.

And then things started to fade more or less permanently to being half-awake.  (The dream had faded somewhat a few times, but little enough that I was able to pick up where I left off after the blurry periods.)

----------


## DreamingGhost

I had 3 LDs this morning but was not able to complete any of the tasks  :Sad:  but there is still loads of time lol.

Funny thing though I was able to make a DC indestructable. She dropped from a 5 story adult jungle gym type of thing. She was all mangled, but after I looked away and back she was moving around and was nolonger mangled looking lol. Too bad it was not me. :tongue2: 

Anna ::jester::

----------


## Astroman129

An exact quote from my dream journal: (Sorry, the color is hard to read but just highlight it, I like this color for WILD's.

3/3: I'm indestructable!

I had my first WILD last night. It was really scary and I could barely move.

I start off at my house. I went to visit a friend at a mobile home. Then, I remembered the lucid tasks. I had to first prove I'm indestructable. I thought "Hmmm.... what always strikes mobile homes? Oh yeah, tornadoes!" I summoned a huge tornado right towards me.

My friend started running, crying, and anything else of the sort. However, I held my ground. I knew what was coming up. As soon as the tornado hit me, it tossed me around five thousand feet in the air! I was flipping all over the place. It got so scary that I lost lucidity. Then, however, a few minutes into it and I regained lucidity! I realized that the chances of this happening are really low.

However, before I hit the ground I thought of doing the advanced task. I was looking at the airplane. I tried to animate it but my brain couldn't do it properly. Then I hit the ground and woke up.

----------


## Clairity

> I was about to climb down, but thought, "Hey, this is a dream, why don't I leap off and fly?" So I did. I fell almost all the way to the ground, but was confident that I would be able to fly. 
> 
> Suddenly, near the bottom, I swooped up and started to fly over the street and towards the houses on the other side of the street. It was incredible. It felt like riding a roller coaster. I had butterflies in my stomach. The excitement was too much and I woke up.



Sorry unseen wombat, but I don't think deciding to leap off a house's upper balcony and flying qualifies as doing something to prove that you're indestructable. Plus you didn't really overcome a fear as you were already confident that you would be able to fly.

The month is young.. so please give it another shot!

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, we had a discussion about that on the first page.  You have to actually hit the ground and do it with enough force to injure or kill you.  You could fly into a building or something really fast though if you want to fly.

----------


## innerspacecadet

You have to overcome a fear?

Guess I didn't do the Basic Task, then.  I kind of expected to be indestructible the whole time.

I have to think of something realistic, that really scares me.  I tend to be scared when people attack me in dreams...but at least one of the two times that happened in lucid dreams, and possibly both, the attack was the dream sign that triggered lucidity, so I don't know if I can actually get scared when I'm already lucid.

Maybe I can try dreaming of crashing a car or something.  Or getting blown up by a nuclear bomb.  I was thinking of the latter beforehand when I was thinking of how I was gonna do the task, but I forgot about it during the dream.

----------


## Dizko

Basic and Advanced Task Completed.


INTRO
I seem to be somewhat of a natural WILDer. I consciously enter sleep paralysis a lot and before I knew what it was, I was very scared. Anyway, today I woke up at 6 :30, disappointed as my earlier 5am WILD attempt had obviously failed. And to make matters worse, I KNOW I had a full length lucid dream, because I remember rubbing my hands together and doing the nose RC, but that’s all I could remember of the dream. I decided to try and WILD again, and woke up 15 minutes later with similar unsuccessful results. I had about 30minutes before I had to get ready for school, so I went to the toilet, jumped into bed and gave it one last shot, trying to let the ‘natural’ WILDer in me take over. I started counting my breaths backwards from 100. I got to 60 and got board, so I started thinking about random things, and as usual, I started sinking. I felt all of the shaking feelings, it was crazy D:

DREAM
I imagined myself sitting up, and it felt as if I was, but still, I was just lying there. Then I tried to sit up for real. When I did, my bed wasn’t there. In fact I was in my parent’s bathroom. I rubbed my hands together, not really to improve vividness, just to calm myself down because I was very exited. I opened the door and walked into my parent’s bedroom. My mum was there. 
One of my favorite parts of lucid dreaming is talking to DC’s. I just love the stupid things to say. I asked my mum if she had anything she wanted to say, but she was on to me, and she just shook her head and walked away, I laughed.

After that, I walked down the stairs. As I did, I was thinking of all the things I wanted to do, “Okay I’d like to talk to my subconscious, and I’d like to prove I’m….err…what was it?”

I couldn’t remember the basic task, but I did remember the advanced one. I saw a soft toy on the ground; it was Zebbidy (sp?) from The Magic Roundabout. I set it on the floor and commanded it to, “LIVE!” (Nothing) “Um…GET UP!” (Still nothing). No matter what I shouted at it, it would not get up. I tried to be as confident as possible but it wasn’t happening. So I thought, “Okay...let’s use some dream logic”. I noticed a Mickey Mouse soft toy on the ground next to where I had set down Zebbidy. I said, “Okay, first one of you two to run over to me, gets a wish.”

Immediately they both stood up and ran over to me. I laughed, and asked what they would like me to grant them. Unfortunately, they couldn’t speak. They just looked at me and each other blankly. I didn’t have time to wait on them so I went away. (Don’t worry guys, ill give you that wish next time I see you!)

“Em…INDESTRUCTIBLE!, That’s it!”. I ran into my parent’s room. I’ve always wanted to gather all of my DC’s together. So I decided to go out into the street. I was looking out of the window and into the street. I normally have no problem passing through solid objects, but this time it was tricky. I ran towards the window, completely ignoring it. 

WACK!. I smacked my head on it, and started laughing. I stopped to think. “Right…this window doesn’t actually exist…there is now window.” I put my hand on it, and slowly pushed it through. Then my other hand, then my head, and I was through (and didn’t have to smash the window :p).

Out in the street, I shouted “All DC’s, come here now!” I then heard some sort of horn in the distance, and rumbling. DC’s that looked like computer generated images, gathered at the bottom of the street, (I’m guessing they are my computer DC’s lol), DC’s that looked real gathered a little closer to me. 

Then I noticed I massive, green English-style dragon (fat body, skinny neck) coming from the west (I know this because the mountains outside my house are to the north) and at the same time there was a Chinese-style dragon (look, serpent-like body) coming from the east. (It took me until I woke up to realize the significance of this).

As the DC’s gathered, I decided to look for my subconscious. I shouted for it to come, or appear. I did so many times, but nothing happened. I gave up and decided to move on to proving that I was indestructible. 

I used telekinesis to lift up a nearby car, but I could only shake it (this dream was full of problems lol). I asked the other DC’s to help, and once they got it of the ground I took over. I brought it about 20ft high and above my head and dropped it. I was left unscratched. However the dream characters remained un-impressed. So I said, “Okay fine then, somebody shoot me”. Then some idiot from the crowd shot me in the foot. It wasn’t sore, but at the same time, it was indestructible-testing-stuff now was it?

Then I realized that there was only one way to prove that I was really indestructible. But I had been avoiding it the whole time. I knew I would have to get shot in the head. Just then I Lara Craft-like woman emerged from the crowd. She had a gun. I nodded to her and she loaded the gun. I tilted my head down so the shot would be an easy target. 

The crowd fell silent. She took aim. And then the inevitable happened. 

I woke up xD

----------


## mark

I am not sure if this counts but I will leave it up to you.

Basic Task? surviving a nuclear explosion

 I try to make a Nuclear explosion from my hands in the way Sylar from heroes does , so I concentrate onto my hand until I get that tingly feeling then I clench my fist and release a small but very bright mini explosion. Thrilled I managed to do this I cup both my hands together and concentrate once more but putting as much effort in as possible. Then I release the pent up energy.

My view shift to 3rd person and I see the brightest flash I have ever seen, everything else is blacked out. Then I see the mushroom cloud take shape and the darkness slowly recedes as everything comes back into vision. My view switches back to normal and I cant see because things are still so bright! and I fly away as fast as I can crashing through walls in houses and flying out the other side so fast its almost a blur. 

rest of the dream here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...postcount=1330

----------


## Hiros

I did the basic task!  :boogie: 
I was hit in the head with a spear. It felt very strange, like I was actually hit by a real spear, just without the pain. I nearly chickened out too.

Original Post Here




> I walk out into the grass field a bit and look up at the wall I'm standing near. I can see a soldier on the top carrying a spear. I remember the basic task and think I should provoke him and get hit by the spear. I try to yell out but my voice isn't working and I barely make a sound. The guy looks anyway and starts yelling out something in another language. I chicken out and start walking towards the catwalk entrance at the edge of the cliff because I start to think I might wake up if I get "killed" by the spear. He throws the spear in front of me a bit like he's leading his target, I just stop moving and it misses. This happens another 4 times, like he's got a whole stack of spears with him. Each one misses very easily. I think this guy is a lousy shot. I'm almost at the catwalk so I'm going to make a run for it until he can't reach me anymore, but now there is another soldier down on the grass, also with a spear. He throws it and I somehow stand my ground. The spear hits me right in the forehead. It doesn't hurt at all, nor did I wake up, but it felt very disturbing.

----------


## suttsman

I did the basic task too! And I did it like a Bhuddist Protestor!  ::D: 





> *A Flying Van And A Burning Man*
> 
> I dream that I am right in front of my house (it looks exactly like my house too) and about to get in the old grey van. I see my little bro get in the middle seats of the van, and the door closes automatically. (usually only the new van does that) I then get in the drivers seat, and I see a note attached to the key. It reads "Dreaming: Make it fly". I take the obvious hint, and I start the van. The van, on my command, takes to the sky like a plane. My little bro suddenly vanishes into thin air, which I take as an extra hint. I then turn the wheel, and "do a barrel roll" and fly the van upside-down. I re-direct the van-plane to an open field, which I try to land the van on, but gravity starts being a bitch and pulls the van down faster than President Bush without guards.
> 
> On the ground, I am suprisingly not shocked out of the dream, but I did get shocked enough to remember something: The Basic Lucid task. I then take the opportunity to make like a Bhuddist protestor, and snap my fingers and set myself ablaze. I see my arms and legs blaze in orange, but I feel no pain. I float with my legs crossed in the air, still blazing in fire, while I think "I am indestructable". I wake up with that thought.

----------


## Luminous

I literally just woke up from finishing the advanced task. I didn't expect to remember it, because I did no work whatsoever to try to remember it. I wanted to so the basic task to, but I couldn't remember it.

I was in a forest, the trees had bright yellow leaves, and there were plenty of leaves on the ground. The vividness was crazy. I remembered the task, and looked for an object. I saw a steel shovel with a red handle lying in the leaves. I brought it to life, and it appeared that the shovel part was its face when it came to life. It hopped up, and flexed, and bent its face. Then it got this sort of aggressive look on its face, and it started to (weakly) attack me. I fended it off with a "dead" shovel, and turned it back to normal. I laughed once I woke up.

----------


## Hakura7

this will be good....a goal for the month...it will start of basic cause i am a noob

----------


## Jamoca

Bringing something inanimate to life sounds really fun. I made it one of my lucid goals.

----------


## DreamGlimpse

So, I've been neglecting lucid dreaming for some time now.
Maybe this is a good start, 'cos it's my first go at the monthly task.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  Kind of disappointed with what it did, I may do it again, but I did it.

I found myself in my old house and I looked for something to bring to life. I saw a pair of shoes, but grabbed the broom from the fireplace instead. I stood it up and commanded it (mentally) to walk. It didn't, it just stood there.

There was another broom there too so I grabbed that. I molded it's bristles into legs and moved them. I then set it down and let it walk to me. It kind of glided rather than walked, but it was alive.

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I became lucid in a dream today and walked by a fireplace.  I walked to it but the fire was dying be the time I got to it.  I went inside the fireplace and put my hand in the fire.  It hurt some but did not damage my hand.  

I then saw a piano that I wanted to bring to life.  It was not a grand but one of the smaller ones you see in classrooms a lot.  I tried to make it maove but could not, so I picked up a small boy and lowered him into the piano to morph the boy with the object.  Nothing happend so I took some pixie dust out of my pocket and threw it on the piano and said, "speak."  The pedels on the piano started moving and making noise.  I told it to move and it did.  The I opened the cover that was covering the keys and told it to dance.  It played music on its own and went around in circles.  I grabbed onto it and danced with it and sang.  I told like my singing voice in real life, but in my dream I could sing like an opera singer.

----------


## ninja9578

That's the best one yet I think  :smiley: 

PM'd admin, you'll get your wings soon

----------


## Elite

I have already done both =] 

Invincible: in this LD I was swimming in a pool and when I got out and noticed I had abs xD so I showed off to the ladies but jumping in the pool. The bad part was I was in the shallow end and I realized it just before I hit the pool floor which I had time to imagine I was invincible and I just heard a crack and some blood but I wasn't dead

Bringing object to life =]

I was doing archery and I was trying to gain ultimate focus by trying to control the arrow which worked I could become the arrow =]. Then I looked at the target I was shooting at a scarecrow. I said hmm he has done a good days work so I just closed my eyes and imagined him dancing and when I opened my eyes BAM he was =]

----------


## JFK

I was invincible as rambo. some guy was shooting me (with a mini gun) and it didn't hurt so i was like "this is most likely a dream" and i turned into rambo and started walking closer to him and then i get in a slap fight with him.

----------


## ninja9578

::?:   You didn't consciously create that scene, you were already getting shot as you went lucid.  After you went lucid you stopped getting shot and just slap fought?  :tongue2: 

Judges?  

Was he still shooting you after you were lucid?  If not then I would say to try again.

----------


## Clairity

> You didn't consciously create that scene, you were already getting shot as you went lucid. After you went lucid you stopped getting shot and just slap fought? 
> 
> Judges? 
> 
> Was he still shooting you after you were lucid? If not then I would say to try again.



Based strictly on what was written in his post, I'd have to say no and please try again. Even if he was lucid and walked into the bullets.. he knew they wouldn't hurt him as that's how he became lucid.

----------


## Kiza

Damnit! I just had a LD and completely forgot about the tasks. All I did was try to have sex the whole dream. Oh well, there's next time.

----------


## ninja9578

Sex is bad!  Don't tell me that you had sex in your lucid dream.  I yell at you  :tongue2:

----------


## Kiza

> I yell at you



Oh noes! The dreamguide yells at me. Ruuuunnn!!

----------


## C911

Hey PJ, i got one this after noon before i went off to taekwondo practice, heh heh.

I did the advanced one:

Ill make it short and to the point, but if you want more info on the dream you can have such. It was just a really long failed OBE attempt and placed into LD event, lol. 

Anyway, ill jump to the part where i made the object come to life. 

I walked into my room, and saw my game boy. I walked over to it, and started to play. This is weird, because i dont normally play my game boy... like ever, but i had the urge to in my dream lol. Anyway, after being lucid the whole time, i was trying to see if i could make the dudes in the game boy come to life, when i thought hey, i should try the task of the month. So, (i was playing the game called Tekken), i made my game boy come to life. What i did was stood in front of it after placing it on a table, cupped my hands over the screen that displayed Hiachi (a character of the game), and i rose my arms. Then the game boy lifted up, and sprouted arms and legs just like Hiachi had. This was so insanly funny, but then i looked back at it and it had the tuffs of hair like Hiachi has on his side burns. I was laughing so hard, and all the game boy wanted to do was fight me. I simply pushed it over and held my hand on the game pad place, and he was squirming like a turtle, then i thought turtle and walked outside, but that part of the dream wouldnt make sense to anyone lol. So, i successfully made my gameboy come to life... lol.

----------


## Sara

> I then saw a piano that I wanted to bring to life.  It was not a grand but one of the smaller ones you see in classrooms a lot.  I tried to make it maove but could not, so I picked up a small boy and lowered him into the piano to morph the boy with the object.  Nothing happend so I took some pixie dust out of my pocket and threw it on the piano and said, "speak."  The pedels on the piano started moving and making noise.  I told it to move and it did.  The I opened the cover that was covering the keys and told it to dance.  It played music on its own and went around in circles.  I grabbed onto it and danced with it and sang.  I told like my singing voice in real life, but in my dream I could sing like an opera singer.



Wow, that is really the best 'bringing to life' I've seen so far. Very creative of having a piano 'dance' to it's own music .

----------


## goldentheponygirl

> That's the best one yet I think







> Wow, that is really the best 'bringing to life' I've seen so far. Very creative of having a piano 'dance' to it's own music .



Thanks Sara and Ninja.  The piano was playing music I had never heard before, of course now I can not remember how the melody goes, but it is cool to think that our minds can just make up music like that.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, that was a cool piano dream good job. I want to play with a piano while Lucid sometime. :smiley: 

Here is my attempt at the basic task last night. I woke from the dream before I could complete it though. But, just glad to be ending this dry spell. ::D: 

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/March/5/2008
Lucid Dream # 14 of 2008
Malfunctioning device dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity
Basic Lucid task attempted

I'm driving my car, on my way to work. It's early morning, and the sun isn't up yet. I notice That my headlights are not on. I push on the headlight switch but nothing happens.(I've had some real life issues with my headlights going out on me. But I recently got it fixed.) I smack it hard. still nothing more than a flicker. I try the high beam lever, still nothing. I decide to pull over before I get pulled over by a cop. I get out of the car, and look at the front headlights, while reaching into the car and messing with the switch. (I must have extra long arms now in order to do that lol.) I get the headlights to flicker, and then they come on. But they are really dim, like a flashlight with low batteries. And they give off no light at all.

I now remember a recent  dream I had, where I had the same type of dim headlights occur. So I pinch my nose, and I can breath. Instantly Lucid. :boogie: the first thing I experience is relief that my headlights are not really messed up again. Second, is the joy of being Lucid again. Third, is the comprehension that I no longer need to continue on my way to work. :smiley:   I notice that I'm wearing a heavy jacket. I don't feel like wearing it in my dream, so I take it off and drop it on the ground.

The weather is kind of nasty though. It's rainy, and I actually feel cold without my jacket on. I think about putting the jacket back on. But defiantly, I refuse to let the dream control me in that way. I know I don't have to feel cold if I don't want to.
As soon as I stop thinking about it, I don't notice the cold anymore. 

I walk out into the street, leap into the air, and begin to fly. I notice all the colorful traffic lights at different intersections along the road. I remember that there are many tasks that I have planned. I try to think of what the first priority was. Then I remember, prove I'm indestructible. So I land, and the first thing that comes to mind, is to let a car run me over. Should be easy enough to find  moving vehicles in a dream right?

Not this time, the city is lifeless! Nothing is moving but the occasional changing traffic lights. All the windows in the houses are dark. So I decide, that maybe if I invade one of these houses, I will wake up and piss off some DC's, and they will try to kill me or something. And I will let them try.

I run across the nearest yard, and leap into the air. Diving headfirst with my hands out in front of me like a diver, into the nearest window of the house. My hands penetrate the glass, and I can feel the glass smoothly slide along my body, as I pass flawlessly through it.

I find myself on like a three season porch. Still no people, or nothing going on here.
So I decide to go through the wall, into the next room. I put my hands together, palms facing outwards. Then push my hands into the wall. They sink right in. Then I pull my hands apart, tearing a huge hole in the wall. But, I have not dug all the way through. I begin repeating the process, trying to dig a tunnel through the wall.( Didn't even consider trying to use the door lol.)

Before I can get through the wall though, I wake up. :Sad: 

So, no completed task this time. It was a fun try though. :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Oh well, sounds like it was fun  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Damn it! I've had awesome lucids the last three nights in a row.  I havent been able to remember the tasks to save my life!

I don't understand.  I'm so excited about the inanimate object one, you'd think I would remember.  It sounds like everyone is having great fun with it.

----------


## Dinomut

2 nights ago I had an LD and did the basic task.

I was hanging from a 3 story building, but i thought that falling from that height wasn't good enough to prove i was indestructable, so i turned gravity sideways. I let go and fell for a good minute before hitting some sort of wall that looked like internet pop ups. anyways i just stood there after falling miles sideways without any harm.

----------


## Yosemine

Dang, I was so close by accident. I convinced myself I couldn't fly, but I used my jacket as a parachute so it didn't prove I was indestructible. Just good at convincing myself that things will work... Here's the dream anyways, (just because it was cool and I remembered the February task for a couple minutes though I didn't carry it out since I got distracted as you will see). I'll try next time if I remember (and the dream is stable). 

EDIT: That's a good idea Graysong. I'll wrap this thing in spoiler tags to to not clutter up the page too much.  


*Spoiler* for _Flying to a Cloud Dream_: 



Flying to a Cloud


I was crossing the major road we have here in our town/city. It basically is the backbone of the town (and naturally it is getting filled with traffic). I saw a Baskin-Robins on the left. "I wish I had some money," I thought. I found a quarter which I think was on a tree branch. It looked... a little weird but nothing too different. I started looking for more. I found two more coins I took to be quarters... but something was wrong with them. They were very big. They were shaped like octagons... They were made in 2000 but they didn't look like any quarters I knew... They... weren't real! Of course! I was dreaming. The scene instantly changed and I was on a hillside. I was looking directly at my friends face (also my partner taking the job of the "doer" in Write it Do it where we got first place) but the dream started to fade as usual. "Ridiculous," I thought, "the dream shouldn't be fading." I started to question why the dream would even fade. I guessed I just always believed it would. But it shouldn't. After making this simple connection the dream came back. So that was my problem. I expected the dreams to fade.

I looked around a little. The dream was still a bit unstable. There were flickers here and there. I figured this would calm in a couple moments and it did. Out loud I said that I would remain in this dream for at least 15 minutes to increase my confidence. OK... well... hmm... I could fly as usual I guessed. I hopped up and went into a great and well controlled flight. As soon as I got past the hill, I looked below and found I was about 2000 feet above a small town. Each building was surrounded by green from trees, grass, and small plants. It was very pretty. I turned left. "So this is what some people meant when they said a lucid dream could be the best moment of their lives," I thought. It made me really happy. Unfortunately I lost a minute or so of the dream upon waking, but I had gotten down to the town and I was walking (still lucid) with a couple young girls. I remembered the task for February, and decided to try it even though it was March. I "fell" into some underground chamber. I saw another young girl and decided to ask her for something I didn't know about myself. Before I could, she asked if I had seen her pony. Err... rather than get too tied up in a plot to find a pony I left and continued down this underground tunnel. I got above ground again, but I got stuck inside a brick wall! Don't ask me how, I just did!

The view switched to third person. I could see "my" leg stuck in one side of the wall. I had somehow become a female? Whatever, I needed to get out of this wall. Maybe... someone was on the other side and he was going to blow it up. That thought didn't work. My floating but still stuck self looked to the left. Some guy (a bad guy I thought) was also stuck in the wall but he had an enormous hammer. That was my ticket out of here. The guy needed to smash the hammer into the wall since his arms were through and he could move his elbows. "I" got shot in the leg. Of course, being a dream and not even in "my" body I didn't feel a thing. The guy with the hammer started to smash it. It felt like I was controlling it in a way. He finally broke it and "I" fell onto the sidewalk below and came back into "my" body. But I was a girl. Hmm, whatever. I sort of reached in and removed the bullet, just to be on the safe side so that I didn't have to think it would slow me down or something. My science teacher as on the left, and I was facing a building. I wanted to fly back over the town. As I jumped to fly, she began to chant "Girls! Girls! Girls" and then "666, 666, 666!" Err... alright then. Some people below told her not to say that and they started to ask each other of the origin. For some reason I thought "Swedish" so of course someone below yelled that out. I looked it up and I was really wrong though. Soon enough I was back to normal and a guy again.

I continued to fly. I took off my jacket and felt cooled off. I thought it would be fun to parachute with my jacket. Anything was possible over all. I convinced myself I couldn't fly. I tried, but fell just as I wanted. I was going down very fast and when I used my jacket I stopped instantly. Pretty fun I thought. I looked up at the sky. It actually looked normal. I could see the moon. I thought it would be very fun to fly to it. But... that was too ambitious for right now. I saw a cloud, and decided to fly there instead. I took off and kept going up and up. The cloud kept getting closer. The dream was fading. I looked down to regain my senses. OK, a little more. It all faded to black, and I woke up.

----------


## TimeStopper

For the basic task I WILDed into my room where I had a guitar on my lap. So I tried hitting myself with the guitar. Then I ran into a mirror(which I seem to do a lot). But I felt that those didn't suffice.

So I kicked a hole in my window and jumped out from the second floor, ending up on my neighbor's lawn. It was really a dark yet serene place with the vast sky up. And that was the end.

----------


## Graysong

I seemed to have managed the Advanced Task, however hazy the dream was...


*Spoiler* for _Graysong's Dream_: 



I was lucid, but perhaps only in knowing I was dreaming; my mind's clarity was for wanting. 

I was walking the halls of the school of younger days, which was more or less deserted. I could see a door to the outside down a lengthy hallway. It seemed to be night, but an orange glow lit the walkway outside, presumably from a street lamp. 

I entered a classroom, and found it to bear a number of my friends and acquaintances. They stood around desks, making idle conversation. Striding across the room, I now became fully aware of my dream state. Still a bit hazy, I struggled to recall the Task. I remembered the Basic Task, but could not invoke the Advanced, my goal. I questioned this of a nearby DC, who, if I remember correctly, informed me of last month's Task. After long enough, however, I grasped the Task.

Walking to a counter nearby, I observed a number of crude sketches on loose leaf paper. One resembled what I now realize was the 'Gingerbread Man.' I gestured at this paper, at which point the creature lifted itself from the paper on which it was created. He stumbled a few feet, looked about at his now very confused audience, before performing a daring feat of acrobatics by leaping from the counter, swinging around several surfaces, and scrambling out the door. 

From this point onward, the dream is relatively uneventful, so I will close this entry.




As usual, I wrapped the dream in 'Spoiler Tags' for the sake of others viewing the page.
-Graysong

----------


## ninja9578

Congrats TimeStopper and Graysong, I'll go get your wings.  :smiley:

----------


## TimeStopper

lol I didn't know what I was doing hitting myself with that guitar

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Meh, on a dry spell. Haven't been able to attempt the task. *mumbles*

----------


## Wildman

So I had a quick LD last night, and hopefully what I did counts for the basic task  :smiley: 

I tried the advanced one, too, but failed.

 I'm in this weird kind of place that's sort of like a gigantic cave (but really disproportionate, like several the "ceiling" is several thousand feet high), and instantly lucid. I look around, and think of doing the basic task. I notice there's a kind of contest going on, conveniently enough, where some guys are trying to climb a sort of skyscraper. I decide I'll take a leap off that, and try to fly up to it. However, I float up into the air a bit, and then just fall back down.

After a bunch of tries, I still don't manage to do it, and decide to try something else. Taking a kind of running start, I try to walk forwards and upwards on thin air. Surprisingly enough, it works out perfectly. I airwalk to the top of the building, and I think some announcer through a megaphone mentions it. There's a kind of cushion on the ground that I use as a target (although I guess it was kinda stupid if I'm trying to prove I'm indestructible). I jump off, and try to position myself so that I'll hit neck/head first. I land without pain, and do several more jumps before stopping, to the applause of the audience each time. 

I now decide to try the advanced lucid task. Looking around for stuff to animate, I decide on this weird kind of golden belt thing. It's kinda hard to describe, and my recall is a bit fuzzy. Anyways, I put my hand on it and will it to become alive. However, even with several tries, I think there's some mild motion from the belt, but it just ends up being inanimate.

The last thing I recall is going towards a mirror, seeing a corridor in the reflection (although I wasn't in one), and thinking to myself that I should try to go inside the mirror. I did so, and I don't remember anything after.

----------


## Hawthorn

I got my first proper LD last night, and I tried the Basic one:

I woke up in bed, and got up, to watch a movie I've been dying to see. I went downstairs, and began to watch, but there was a huge crash from my room before I got a chance to get fully into the movie (it's not an actual movie, something my crazy mind made up). I went upstairs, and it was around here I gained lucidity. I can remember that there was some kind of monster, who I instantly knew was my enemy, and I began to fight him. He was throwing fireballs at me, but I kept on dodging them. To win the battle, I had to get something before him, so I ran out the window (WTF?), and jumped off the roof. I picked up something that looked like a knife, and remembered the task. I stabbed myself with  it, and no blood came out. I lost lucidity there, and after that, I can barely remember. I urgently to do something, but I couldn't remember what it was, so I summoned a Remembrall from Harry POtter, and looked inside. I walked outside, and did a few things which I can't quite make out in my DJ, and then I went to a farm, to see what it was like to milk a cow. After that, I woke up because of my alarm.

----------


## AlexCrafter

First of all, this dream wasn't fully lucid, I had control over my actions but I didn't feel completely in control, like auto pilot, in a few parts. I tried the invincible challenge.

My dream starts, I'm in a hall/tunnel thing; I realize I'm in a dream because it looks like a level I made for a game once and the surfaces have textures that I recognize. the walls are covered with tiles, big square tiles. two tiles on top of each other reach from the floor to the roof. The tiles seem to be made of marble and look purpleish blue. These tiles are on the walls and the floor and the roof. There is water on the ground, about half a foot. Me and a few others, one woman who is in front, others who don't seem to matter. We're moving through the tunnel. We come to a point where we can keep going straight or turn to the right. We keep going straight, soon I notice that its just me and the girl. The tunnel starts to slope upwards and as we move forwards there is no water in the tunnel. The tunnel comes to an opening and I can look out of the tunnel onto a huge room. The floor is like 20 meters below me and the roof is like 10 meters above me. At first I'm really scared, then I remember its a dream because I notice blocky mapping. There are huge square pillars all around this room, I notice that their 64 units wide and long (In the program I use everything is measured in these units that are a little smaller than an inch). Everything in the room is covered in the same tiles and I notice people at the bottom. A lot of them are standing in pairs talking. I turn back to the girl who is holding a gun now. She just kind of stands there.  I turn around and jump off. I land harmlessly and get up, I walk to some guy in a trench coat and tell him that I cant loose (I mean die  :tongue2: ) I tell him nothing can hurt me. the girl is next to me now. I feel I have to prove it to him so I turn around and go to the left where there is an opening at ground level. Its a sloped tunnel that goes for a while then turns right, then it keeps going and it turns out to be the tunnel that connected from the right at the beginning of my dream. I turn right and move to the opening again, that girl is following me with this gun that seems to be getting bigger and bigger as the dream progresses, and I jump immediately. I go down legs first slanted back a little, I sort of wave my arms as I go down. I get that falling feeling. I land on my legs and breath in deeply. I run back to the entrance to jump again but the dream fades.

My first lucid dream that lasts and all I do is jump off ledges in a low detail level from a game! I'm so annoyed with myself.

----------


## ninja9578

Congrats to wildman and Hawthorn, I'll PM admins to get your wings.

Alex - Hmm, I need a second opinion from Clairity.  You knew you were indestructible, but you never actually got shot or fell, you kind of slid down a slope, if I'm reading it right.   ::?:

----------


## AlexCrafter

> Alex - Hmm, I need a second opinion from Clairity.  You knew you were indestructible, but you never actually got shot or fell, you kind of slid down a slope, if I'm reading it right.



I'm not sure either, but it wasn't a slope, a vertical 20 meter drop:

This is kinda what it looked like:

It was sooo weird to recognize the tiles on the wall from this tool in my dream.

----------


## eppy

i dont know if this counts, but last night i had a lucid where i was hanging with friends and they wanted to get in a car and fall off of a building in it and we did. it was pretty sweet, my stomach dropped like i was on a roller coaster.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Alright, I must admit, the first one was harder than the second one.. for me, at least. Took place in two dreams.

 First dream, for the indestructable thing.
I was a boy, which immediatly set something off in my brain, making me realize I was dreaming. I was in a barn, in a stall, precisley. And these men were taking aim at me, ready to kill me on the other side of the barn. So I threw a bale of hay out and attempted to duck behind it, knowing full well that it wouldnt work. They shot me. So I dodged out of the barn, and they were immediatly in their van, and they shot at me again, sending me flying off the cliff into the water. I climbed onto shore, and sat down. (This part took a great deal of concentration) I forced the bullets out of my body. Strangley enough I wasnt bleeding, but after the bullets were out I was immediatley slammed into
  DREAM TWO
Here i lose some of my control over my dream, for im in a snowy winterland driving my dad's crappy gas guzzling GMC jimmy through the ice and snow. its in 4wd, but its not going anywhere. So I get out, and study my hand. Trying to regain more control of my dream. Finally i get steady control and turn towards the car, trying to get it up the mountain. I give it a small peice of its own life force, so I dont have to be in the car while its going up the mountain. Not sure where my thinking came from.. but its a dream, right? So the car goes up the mountain, with me swinging from pine tree branches, following it. 

So in dream two, the car didnt really 'come to life'.. but i  made it move on its own.

----------


## Clairity

> Alex - Hmm, I need a second opinion from Clairity. You knew you were indestructible, but you never actually got shot or fell, you kind of slid down a slope, if I'm reading it right.



Based on what I read, I agree with ninja.. I don't think it counts.





> i dont know if this counts, but last night i had a lucid where i was hanging with friends and they wanted to get in a car and fall off of a building in it and we did. it was pretty sweet, my stomach dropped like i was on a roller coaster.



eppy, did the car slam full force into the ground with you in it?





> So in dream two, the car didnt really 'come to life'.. but i made it move on its own.



DDK, I don't think you accomplished the advanced task because you just made the car move on it's own which isn't bringing it to life.

----------


## eppy

> Based on what I read, I agree with ninja.. I don't think it counts.
> 
> 
> 
> eppy, did the car slam full force into the ground with you in it?



 
yeah

----------


## Sandform

Well I guess i'll try these next time I LD, however I just wanted to point out this gives me a new idea for next month heh, kill someone, bring them back to life, and then ask them what being dead feels like X.X

----------


## ninja9578

> This is kinda what it looked like:



20 meters is high enough, I'll get your wings now.

----------


## Astroman129

Yay, I did the advanced task.  ::D: 

Here (an exact copy from my DJ)

3/10: Girders?

I start out in my bedroom. I go down to the kitchen to eat breakfast. I got a really weird feeling so I did an RC. It worked!  ::D: 

I teleported to a random area where there could be something I can bring to life. I turned out to go to this area with steel girders. On top of one of the steel girders there was a ball. A little kid was crying. I decided "Hey, I can do the lucid task of the month!" I just turned the ball to life and the ball walked off the girders to the kid.

Then I jumped off to swim, but just as I hit the water, I woke up.  :Sad:

----------


## Überschall

Dayum!


Tonight I had my first lucid dream in about three months and it was a little action paced. I was in some sort of mall hallway with lots of stores to the left and the right of me. On the end of the hallway there was a wall completely made of glass. I saw it and considered jumping out of it to really feel that this was all going the way I want it to, but I hesitated a little and suddenly I heard a loud bang behind me and gunshots were fired. I turned aroudn and some guys with ski masks and Assault rifles were coming down the hallway. Some middle-aged man was standing next to me and the terrorists saw him, pointed their guns at him and yelled "There he is!". So I grabbed him and ran towards the glass thinking (This is gonna turn out fine, it's a dream, I'm fucking invincibleeeeeeeee" and broke through that whole glasswall shoulder first, pulling that guy with me. The building was three stories high and we fell deep and hit the groudn pretty hard. As I stood up. that dude next to me was knocked unconscious. Looking up I saw those terrorists pointing their guns at me, I started running towards the wall of the building, accidentially slipped through and woke up.

Does that count? I didn't know about the tasks at that point, but still, I did it because I was sure I was indestructable.

----------


## M0rp8ix

I completed the invulnerability test in my LD yesterday.

I had 3 nap induced WILD yesterday. I was at a friends house with my GF and the two of them were in another room trying on some new clothes and trying to pick out a dress they liked. So i was out lying on the couch in the other room. I was tired so i took a nap for about 15 min and had a regular non-lucid dream. They came out all dressed up and asked me if i liked what they were wearing. I shook my head and said yes i do like it you look very pretty, then they went back to their room and got changed again. I only moved my head so it was easy to fall back asleep, I decided to do a WILD and in a few moments was lucid. I found myself flying through space and decided i wanted to dive into Jupiter, so I did, The dense gas was like an ocean it was so thick and strange. As i floated through the water I saw marvelous beast, like a whale except much bigger and a lot scarier looking. I bored quickly of this beast as it would not talk to me or acknowledge my presence, so i flew towards earth. I dove straight into the atmosphere and felt the warmth as I entered in. I left myself to free-fall into the ocean again and had an amazing time free falling I did not try to slow myself as i descended and hit the water traveling fast enough to have splattered myself. My body stopped for a second as I hit the water because of the resistance of hitting something but i sank a moment after that. I plunged down into the abyss and once i reached the bottom of the ocean it was pitch black so i decided to light it up a little. It was really boring down there then my GF walks up to me in my dream all dressed up and says "how do i look, do you like it?" bam i was back in reality and looking at her dressed in a nice black dress. I shook my head again and told her how beautiful she is. She was all happy and went back into the other room to change again. The other 2 LD were fun but irrelevant to the LD task of the month.

----------


## ninja9578

I did the basic task again just for fun.  I did it to show that there are more fun ways to prove that you're indestructible than jumping out of a window  :tonguewiggle: 

I felt the onset of sleep paralysis and new that I'd be dreaming soon. I found myself on a ship and there was another ship pulling away. I decided to do the basic task again for fun. I grabbed ahold of the ship that was moving and let it pull me and the other ship along. I was taking the entire weight of the second ship as the first one tried to pull us.

We moved far out and then the first ship started to sink, doing it on purpose I guess. The smokestack disappeared underneath the water and I pulled the other ship under too. Once we were pretty far down I jumped over the railing, knowing that my body was now completely asleep.

----------


## mikestankus

I got the basic!!
Im afraid of flying, so when I was being chased by my best friend who just happened to be carrying a chainsaw, I jumped through a window and I summoned an airplane to overcome my fear, but what I got was a tinyyyy ass airplane. its wingspan was probably like 3 ft. So anyways, I was holding on to the wings of the airplane and I started to maneuver and control it. I was flying allllll over the place! Over trees and people and stuff I had a blast.
Very awesome LD for me, also my longest.

----------


## ninja9578

The task was to prove that you're indestructible, not to overcome your fear  :tonguewiggle:   If you had crashed the plane or let the chainsaw slice you up it would have worked.   :smiley:

----------


## panta-rei

Last night I was at my school in a dream, I was stabbed. Does that count, If not, I'll probably have something by the end of the week.

----------


## imagecreater

I completed the advance task last night. 

I was in a bedroom and I looked at the television to see what time it is. As I look at the time it was unreadable and as I tryed to focus on the numbers more I then realized that I was dreaming. I then immidiately thought of the advance task to make an inanimate object come to life and began looking around for something. I was inside some house or apartment I have never been in before with brown carpet. I made my way down the hall and I found a table in the kitchen area. I looked for something that would be interesting to bring to life. The only thing on the table was cups and bowls and plates and I thought how boring so I looked harder and saw a golf-ball-sized glass ornament that was orange and yellow shaped as a fish. Then when I looked again it was now the size of a football. I looked at this orange yellow fish and pointed towards it willing it to come to life. I got nothing. Then with a second more concentrated try I got it to slowly come to life. First its tail fin started moving from side to side, then its side fins and finally its mouth opened and closed like fish mouths do. The fish then swam off of the table into the air around me. I then played fetch with it throwing some small object into the air saing "get it boy, get it." and the fish did. It swam around in the air for a little bit weaving in and out of china plates on a shelf. Becuase it was still glass the middle part of the fishes body was stiff so he was a little clumsy and bumped into some of the plates.

----------


## Immaterium

did anyone else wake like 5 seconds after they proved they're indestructable? i jumped off a buildng

----------


## AlexCrafter

I kept on jumping over and over.

This whole taks gave me an idea for acheiving lucidity. I'm going to design and animate the space I want to dream of before I sleep.

----------


## anti_nation

I completed the advanced task for november but when i woke up i forgot that it was march and that it was old  :smiley: . at least i still completed one even if it was a little late. ::D:

----------


## Jamie7777

Don't try it if you are a sleepwalker!!!  Or if you take Ambien.  Could be hazardous. http://www.nytimes.com/2006/03/08/bu.../08ambien.html

----------


## Clairity

I think I need to remind everyone of the following:





> *Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*



Please remember that you need to describe your lucid experience not just post one sentence stating you did the task.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Meh. I had a lucid last night. I was running through a cave-like hall and realized I was dreaming. It went on for a little while but the _moment_ I thought about doing the DV lucid task of the month I woke up. 

Bummer.  :Sad:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Alright! Did both tasks last night in the same dream.  It was a very epic dream with low level lucidity.  Plus, it had a bunch of DV member cameos!  It inspired me to start a dream journal

I included a sketch of the meat machines in my DJ:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=54817


Alien beings have traveled from a far away planet to invade the earth.  They are here to harvest humans as food.  To do this, they have converted their spaceships into giant meat processing plants that grind humans down to pulp.

I find myself a prisoner in one of these huge meat processing concentration camps.  I am there with several other people waiting in line to get  shredded alive by a giant spherical meat grinder.  Everyone except for me seems to be in a drugged trance.  Like zombies walking to their horribly painful deaths.  I am horrified, but somehow realize that this is a dream.  I reason that I am lucid, but everyone else is still dreaming.  This is why they are all zombified.

I start yelling at people, shaking them, trying to get them to realize that this is a dream, and they don't have to be killed.  I try to save them.  No one will listen to me.  I watch helplessly as they are ripped apart one by one and ground down in giant pencil sharpeners.  I remember the task of the month as a way to wake people up.  I get up on a platform and yell to the crowd, "This is a dream! If you become Lucid like me, we can escape! I will prove it by jumping into this grinder, and coming out unharmed." 

I lower myself into the top, and feel the wind from the spinning blades blow against my feet.  I lower myself further down, and my foot gets ripped off in a spray of blood.  I feel the pain, but it feels distant, so I am reassured this is a dream.  I jump  in all the way, and feel a thousand blades close in around me.  They close in from the bottom up, and the outside in, like a giant pencil sharpener.  My legs and arms are  torn off first, then my entire body is ripped and sliced into a thousand pieces. 

My consciousness remains, and I feel myself pass through the machine, and slop out the bottom in a pile of gore.  I form the puddle of my remains back into a body, like the Terminator or Alex Mack.  Somehow my survival has destroyed the machine.  I see them failing all over the factory.  The lights shut off, and alarms start to sound.

Everyone runs from the building, and I meet up with a group of survivors in a burned out house.  I recognize several of the survivors as DV members.  I recognize Adam, Burns, Twoshadows, and Aquanina  We discuss our plans to retake the earth from the aliens, and save all the people who are still not Lucid.  It appears that my lucidity destroyed all the meat plants all over the world, and the alien Alien spaceships.  The aliens were planning on harvesting us as food and then returning to their home planets.  Now that we destroyed their spaceships, they can not go home.  They have given up on killing humans, and are now gathering all the world's energy and fuel to create portals home.

We scramble to pack our things.  I run through the house gathering everything valuable to me.  As I pass by a copy of Exploring the World of Lucid Dreams by Stephen Laberge, I am reminded that this is a dream.  I look at the bag of dirty socks I am trying to stuff into my suitcase.  I think of the other task of the month, and dump the socks out on the ground.  As they fall, I will them to life.  They turn into mice that still look like socks.  They start squirming and inching all over the floor.  Burns laughs, and pulls two kittens out of her suitcase.  They chase the sock mice, and disappear under the furniture.

As I gather my things, I feel the dream slipping.  I try to imagine what the outcome of this dream will be.  How the story will end.  I get brief flashes of the future, like a movie preview.  Myself, Adam, Burns, Twoshadows, and Aquanina piled into a car on a road trip for the rest of our lives.  We run from town to town in a post apocalyptic wasteland trying to find enough gasoline to keep driving.  At one point, stuffed in the back seat with all our suitcases and pillows, I reach over and take Aquanina's hand.  I know that we will have a love story that is crucial to the plot of the dream.  I think how great this will be that we will all become such great friends.

I see a view of the closing credits.  It's Burns's kitten walking to the car with my dirty sock in its mouth.

----------


## Spartiate

Hah, it seems I've inadvertently completed the first one  ::eh:: .

This morning I was drifting in and out of consciousness after my alarm rang.  I had a succession of short LDs, in one of them, I was at a festival outside somewhere.  I ended up in a hot-air balloon teathered maybe a thousand feet off the ground with some older lady.  For some reason, the lady jumped out of the basket and I quickly followed her, plumeting to the ground.  I could feel myself accelerating, weightless, and after maybe 4 or 5 seconds, I hit the ground hard.  Of course, I got up unscathed and brushed myself off, which would be tricky in reality...  So do I get a prize?

----------


## Lunalight

Ok, so I did the first task, and I have to admit, this was one of my best lucids.

I have a false awakening in my old house, and become lucid after a nose RC.  I remember the tasks, and realize I am in luck because I am on the third floor.  I decide to do something rather suicidal and *jump out the window.  I have trouble getting through the screen, so I rip it open with my teeth, and jump out.  I fall, and hit the ground with a jolt.
*
I saw my mom's SUV and decide to drive into a city I could see from where I was standing.  I noticed the little unlock buttons on the side are in the wrong order, but the door opened anyway.  I started the car, (without a key) and *zoomed, in reverse, out of the driveway.  I hit a building and was thrown from the car.*  I decided to walk to someplace exciting.  

I walked around for a bit, until a seedy-looking bar caught my eye.  I walked in, and before anyone could notice I was there, *I punched the nearest person in the face.*  They attacked me, and I felt a poke *in my side, like a needle, and something being injected into my body.*  I stepped back and yelled, *"Haha, I'm indestructible!!"*  At that point *everyone* in the bar went to *attack me.*  They forced me up against the counter, and the bartender *hit me over the head with a beer bottle...twice.*  I got up and ran out the door.

I ran down the street, and found a place a little more low-key.  Just some people playing cards, in a large dark room.  I picked out a cute guy and asked him to come with me to the back.  He followed, but before we could do anything, everyone in the building rushed in there, yelling, "The werewolves are here!!"  I pulled open a curtain, and saw *wolf-like men smashing through the windows.*  At this point I started to wake up, so I spun and somehow ended up on the street.

I went into a 50's looking diner, asked an old man where I dreamguide was and then stepped out to find him.  It was a young (my age) dark-skinned guy with short, dark hair.  He could have been Native American.  He kept insisting he was my DG, but as I was waking up, he was telling me how the old man was a corrupt mayor, so I don't think he's the right guy.

So, YAY!!  That task was probably the most fun of all the ones I have done.

----------


## drmrgrl

I didn't remember about the Tasks until after my dream, but I am wondering if it would still count:

Last night I had a Lucid where I was in my room, and had just realized I was lucid. it was my first time EVER taking control and I was pretty excited. I decided that to make sure I was asleep(i wasn't sure), I'd try my first attempt to fly. I have never made myself jump off of a high place, and allow myself to fall into the ground. Well, I made myself jump out the window, and since I didn't know how to start flying, I smacked right into the ground(and then flew)

would this count for the first task?

----------


## Twoshadows

> I didn't remember about the Tasks until after my dream, but I am wondering if it would still count:
> 
> would this count for the first task?



drmrgrl, the rule is that you have to deliberately do the task. So if you didn't think about it until afterwards then it doesn't count.

You did a good job, though. 

I'm sure you can do something similar again, this time on purpose.

----------


## Twoshadows

I _finally_ had a long enough lucid to do one of the Tasks this month.

Lucid Nap Dream:

I knew I was supposed to talk to NJ. The next thing I knew I was walking into her house without knocking. I called out for her. I looked down the hallway and saw her husband quickly shut one of the doors in the hallway.

I was suddenly motified that I had just walked into their house without knocking. I realized that S had to shut the door so I wouldn't wake up thier two year old son that I knew he had just gotten to sleep.

I saw N and apologized fro walking into their house without knocking. That I had no idea what had come over me. I then asked her what she needed to talk to me about. I knew she had called me earlier saying that she needed to talk to me about something, but I no longer remembered what that was. She looked a little confused too and said that she didn't know either.

Suddenly a suspicion came over me. I wouldn't walk into anyone's house without knocking in _real life_.

I then said to N, "You know, I think this is a dream. In fact, I _know_ this is a dream. Wanna come to the door and watch me fly?"

I opened the door and then flew out. I felt so good to finally be in a lucid dream again. It had been so long.

As soon as I thought this it all began to fade. I felt mad that it was all over already. Then I thought angrily to myself, "Every day on Dreamviews I give suggestions to the Newbies about extending their LDs and preventing things like this from happening. And I can't even keep it from happening to myself."

Then another thought suddenly hit me, "Why don't I actually _try_ some of the things that I tell the Newbies to do?"  ::shock:: 

At this point most of the visual was gone, though not completely. And I felt somewhat aware of my physical body in bed. I decided to try the "rubbing my hands together" trick. I did and and felt a little worried that I was actually rubbing my real hands together in bed, because it really felt very real.

I then concentrated with the visual. I have noticed in the past when entering a dream it is often easier to just imagine the scenery passing me by, instead of making _myself_ move through the scenery. So I was able to do this and everything became much more vivid again.

I continued to fly over the neighborhood. I moved my arms as I flew "Swimming" style. I still wondered if I was moving my arms in real life. I felt if I moved my hands lower that they would suddenly catch on the blankets. But then I moved my hands so they were moving below my body closer to my chest and stomach. They didn't catch on anything, so I knew that what felt so much like my physical body was once again just my dream body. (This isn't the first time I have thought I was moving my physical body, when it was only my dream body all along.)

I saw an interesting tree below. I flew up to it and over the top touching my hands all over the top as I flew. It looked like it was shaped as a topiary. It was either dead or dormant because the leaves were all brown and crunchy. But the tree was all filled in and very dense... and very round.

I flew around it again and this time put my hands on the top and tried to do a handstand. I tried it several times until I felt like I was completely straight. I balanced there for a bit enjoying the feeling of being upside down.

At that point I heard Mrs. Moore's voice from down below say, "Well, I've never seen anyone do that before." I knew that she knew that this was a lucid dream. But I understood her to mean that she had never seen someone do that in their lucid dream before.

I started to fly again. Twice more the dream started to fade and I was able to follow my own advice and bring it back. Each time I felt very close to losing the dream. So I was very proud of myself for getting it to continue. I really didn't want to lose lucidty yet. I needed to have the joy of having a long lucid again.

At that point it hit me that I really needed to try one of the *Tasks of the Month* since I hadn't had a chance to even try yet. My mind was blank for a moment as I tried to remember. The first one that I remembered was the *"indestructable"* task. I really didn't feel like doing that right now. I then reemmebered that the other one was to *bring an inanimate object to life*. I really wanted to do that one.

I looked down below and saw a front yard. In it was a lot of gravel. My first thought was that I would swoop down and fly really low and make the rocks come to life and run after me. That thought actually sounded very appealing to me, as I pictured the little rocks with little stick legs running down the street.

So I swooped down...but the rocks didn't follow me. I decided that I needed to put a little mor effort into it. I landed right in front of the yard. I took a good look at it. There were some dead looking bushes in a planter type area. There was also a plastic flamingo and a ceramic cat nestled in among the dead bushes. There were several choices here....

I wondered how I should try this. I then remembered that when I made the tree walk (as a past Task of the Month) that I had just looked at it with the expectation that it would walk. I had done nothing special. So I just stood there looking into the garden and waited.

I glanced over at the *ceramic cat*. It's eye suddenly blinked. So it would be the cat. I was thrilled that my mind was able to do this while I just stood there doing nothing.

I watched the cat. It started to walk over to me. I knelt down, and touched the cat. I could feel real fur. It was a small cat, white with black stripes. It looked up at me while I continued to pet it. It's fur was very short and somewhat think, almost like a stuffed animal. But it was very real, and it purred while I pet it.

And at that point I woke up.

----------


## Hiros

I just completed the advance task during my 3rd successful WILD  :boogie: 

Link to full dream.





> I was in bed, it was daytime. Excellent I thought, no vision problems this time. But alas, my vision was cross eyed slightly. I went out to the kitchen and my vision cleared very quickly. I gasped when I saw the backyard. It looked so real! But it was strange at the same time, it was too big. The scale was all wrong. I thought about what I wanted to do. Advanced task, bring something to life. I looked left toward the couch and spotted a Teddy Bear on it. I held my hand up and said "LIVE!". Nothing happened at first, then it sat up! I gasped again and shook its hand, it felt like a really Teddy Bear! And it was shaking my hand in return! I could barely believe it. It was standing on its own and walked part way down the couch. Then I told it to "Speak". I noticed my voice was a little high pitched. Nothing happened to the Teddy. I said it again and this time my voice was too deep. I thought about my previous lucid where my voice wasn't working. This time it sort of worked though, the Teddy didn't speak as such, but it made a deep breathing sound. I said "whatever, dammit" and pushed the Teddy aside. I had fleeting thoughts of ripping its head off, but decided against it.

----------


## TimeStopper

For fun I did the advanced too. I woke up from a lucid and just laid there for a DEILD.

I first notice it's extremely vivid. I go to the bathroom and look in the mirror. My face is right but my hands are missing a few fingers (all the except the middle) lol?

So I went to this computer USB cord and I made it wobble it's head and then stick out it's tongue like a snake.

After that I tried to play the piano but I couldn't so I just went outside. FIN!

----------


## Vex Kitten

I haven't had time to post it in my journal yet but I completed a lucid task a few days ago, my first of 2008!! 
 :boogie: 

I may have completed both but I'll leave that up to the DV awarder of wings to decide.

I became lucid, made a giant bronze statue come to life by imagining it walking. The thing grew and went Godzilla on the city, destroying everything. It then came after me.
(bringing the inanimate object to life)

I didn't feel like fighting so I hid in a building, was chased out by the monster and then spidey leaped from roof top to rooftop until there were no buildings left. I was several stories high. I had no where to go but down and so I simply tipped off of the building and let myself drop to the ground. I landed in grass and bounced back up as if I'd landed on a trampoline.
(invincible?)

----------


## Sgeo

I don't really seem to be interested in writing things down in a dream journal unless they're lucid. And no, I didn't even approach starting what I wanted to do for the basic task, but I guess I should write about it here

The non-lucid portion seemed to be quite long, and I won't talk about it except that it seems to reinforce the idea that female nipples would be a good dream sign for me  :Oops: ..


*Spoiler* for _Sgeo's Lucid Dream_: 




I saw some sign with large block letters protesting something or other with relation to the Church or something, I don't remember that well. I kept looking away and looking back, and each time, the first word changed, causing me to become lucid. As soon as I'm lucid, I find myself in my bedroom (I don't actually sleep there IRL), and try to get myself to float. I succeed eventually, and find my body horizontally in the air. I go to the door, and try to get through it with my hands. I get partly through, then on the second attempt I get through. I then find myself in the living room somehow (where I sleep IRL) and I go to try some RCs. The throat RC, which I have been habitually doing IRL, didn't work well. I _think_ the nose RC worked well, but don't remember. I then thought about the Lucid Task of the Month. IRL, I decided almost as soon as I saw it that I wanted to fly into the Sun. So I float/fly to the front door, and try to dig through as before. I couldn't, and soon found myself waking up. I wanted to rub my hands together, but it felt as though it would rub my real hands together. I think that at that point I could see my real self.

----------


## Oros

Last night i Got lucid.
I was going to meet up with some students in a very big buiilding.
i couldn't find the right building, or the right floor.
i was getting more paniced and started to run around.
I could only find adults with papers walking slowly in their hands.
i asked in the recepiton if he /she (can'r remeber) knew where we where going to be, but he/she didn't.
i got paniced again and started to run around and look for them.
then i realized, wtf was i &#180;doing in that building? what were the grown-up doing?
just standing there with their papers ad walk around.
I did a hand RC and could just find 5 fingers, but i was pretty sure i was lucid.
i RCed again and there it was, my extra finger.
a small one like the one in scary movie 2 (i thing it is).
i walked to the stairs and was thinking of jumping.
it was very far down to the bottom of the stairs, and i still doupted if i would do it :p
i tried to levitate just to make sure it really was a dream, and it was.
i got some rope around my feet and sailed it to a rail close to the stairs.
i jumped down and almost got slammed in to the wall when to rope streched out.
i have always been afraid of heights so this was a scary thing to do :p

when i got out of the rope and back to the ground again i tried to levitate a groundhog, beacause i couldn't rememer if it was this months task or not.
*ah, i ersered all by mistake so i don't type it in that detailed*

----------


## TempleGuard

I did the basic task. 
* As I get lucid, I started wondering what should I do, so I decided to do the dv tasks, I could only remember that I have to prove that I am indestructible, so I decided, that the coolest way to prove it, is to make some DC try to kill me.. 3 seconds after that I saw this angry looking women, so I told her that she is a whore, and she wants to kill me. She tried, but I could dodge every single punch she was throwing and the one that I actualy let hit me, didnt even move me. I think at least I left her impressed.*
I am not sure if a fight counts, but that is all I could think of. :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

> * I saw this angry looking women, so I told her that she is a whore, and she wants to kill me.*



Way to almost get yourself killed.
 ::lol::

----------


## malcolm_sh

Had a brief WBTB WILD this morning.

Was lying in bed (unusually large, in a dinner suit with the people I'd been debating with the evening before) when my alarm clock started ringing. It promptly grew arms and whapped its own snooze button. Being a dream, this failed to stop the alarm and I promptly woke up...

Didn't get round to the basic one...

----------


## Kiza

Advanced task of the month completed.  :boogie: 

You can read the whole dream here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...064#post739064

Or you can just read the excerpt here: 



> I go up to my teacher and keep trying to have sex with her but I pull myself out of it and remember task of the month. I can only think of the advanced one; make an inanimate object come to life. So I hold up my hand and close my eyes. I wish for lord of the rings. I suddenly feel a weight in my hands. I open my eyes and put the book down, it's not lord of the rings. It's some book about wolves. Once again, I close my eyes and mutter: 'Come to life, come to life.' And behold, it does! It's got 4 little wobbly legs and the picture of a wolf on the front is moving around. It wobbles away from me on it's little legs. I walk off now and well, the rest of the dream I try to achieve sex. (I fail.)

----------


## Yosemine

I completed the advanced task! The dream is in the spoiler below, and I italicized that part about me completing the task. 


*Spoiler* for _Yosemine's First Completed Task_: 




(I fell asleep very quickly with the intention of becoming lucid). I started off in the living room. Just a few seconds here and I was lucid. OK... I got to get over these experiments. I began. I was supposed to test how hard it was to do certain tasks. First up for me was writing. I wrote down a sentence without any effort at all. Simple. I seem to have had my dream journal right in front of me, and I recorded down that I had done this task hoping that the text wouldn't change too much. I then read a sentence. I forget it, but I know that it made perfect sense and was very easy to understand. After writing that in my journal I then tried to draw a cube. It was difficult. I made an impossible shape; a flat cube. I have no idea how. I tried to replicate it in real life, but it ended up always working. Odd. I tried the second way I know and got a shaky, but correct cube. After recording that I hummed a little tune. Easy. Recorded it. Finally, (I was supposed to do six tasks and my stupid journal had five entries so I forgot about the "look and understand art" one) I said a "never before said" sentence. It was very easy. In fact... I quite liked the idea of being able to yell as loud as I wanted. I began to yell out some random phrases, and I heard my mom yell at me from upstairs to keep quiet.

Oh crap... what if I was awake. I'd be in trouble... I did the nose RC. I couldn't breath. "This is silly," I thought, "I know I'm dreaming. I can't let the dream become non-lucid because I thought that the nose RC wasn't working." I pinched really hard, and I was able to breath a tiny bit. Hmmm... well... let's see what's outside then. I walked into my backyard still clutching my journal. Without thinking rocketed up about 30 feet in the air and then began to flap. My journal was making it a bit difficult, but I didn't want to let it go for some reason. I looked down. Incredible! I didn't know I knew so much about how my street looked from above. Whether or not it was a completely accurate depiction it was quite amazing. I decided to stay rather low and not test my limits this time. From nowhere this huge, white, moss covered cross was sticking out of the ground (note: I'm not Christian). I flew just inches above it. I needed a place to let go of this journal. I could feel the air, but the journal was restricting it from one hand and sort of subtracting from the experience. For some reason I just couldn't think of letting it go!

I decided to fly over to my school to see how our track looked from above. I actually flew the completely opposite way to school, but I figured I was going in the correct direction in the dream. Instead of a school I got to a bed floating on some clouds. It was my bed. It had my lamp on it. I laid down my dream journal here. It just seemed right. Now I lost something in the recall. I somehow was on a street. My lucidity was a little muddy. This little kid was talking to my brother about failing school. _After that, I regained all my awareness and decided to do some aerobatics. I flew up into a loop about 30 feet high. But a problem! I couldn't see the ground! I bumped into it with my head and gave a small bounce. I got up... ouch. It hurt a little. Just a ting. But still, pain! "Guess that means I am indestructible," I said remembering the lucid task. I walked a little laughing because it actually hurt. I realized that this task was not for me since it might result in some more serious pain.

I decided to attempt the "bring an inanimate object to life" task. I saw an old newspaper thrown in the middle of the street. "Err... live?" I realized I didn't know how this was going to work. I continued on looking for something better to bring to life. In the middle of the street I found a purple couch with wheels. The wheels being a source of motion, I figured it would be easier. I pulled it towards me and let go hoping it would continue on it's own. No such luck. I had a brief but powerful realization that I could do anything and tried again. Two white circles lit up on both sides of the couch. Eyes. It was coming towards me now. I signaled for it to follow and it did. "Good girl, come here!" I said to my pet couch. "Awww... good girl." I told "her" when "she" obeyed. Perfect._ I saw my sister. I wanted to ask her some questions about being a DC. Of course, only the unoriginal "How does it feel to not exist?" came to mind. I asked her. She put on a very sad face. I was taken back for a moment before I realized and told her "But you can't actually feel sad!" Of course since she didn't exist she couldn't feel emotions. "You got me there." she admitted with a straight face. Then my sister began to complain about the whole dream world. "And it smells funny." I added randomly. She looked at me with an agreeable expression. I then woke up at 5:48. Two minutes before the alarm rang; definitely not a coincidence. I had been thinking about waking up also. It was as if I needed too.

----------


## Reborn

I think I may have done the two tasks, here's the exerpt from my dream.

Basic Task: 



> So i'm up at the top of this block and I want to try using telekinesis. I'm point my finger at the cup and start trying to knock it over. It starts to tip but then all of a sudden I fall down and hit the ground hard. I didn't feel anything.



Advanced Task: 



> Then I wanted to try something different. I took the Zelda approach lol. I acted like I had a hook shot in my hand and shot it at an apple. The apple sat there for a second and then all of a sudden came to me. It actually worked. But then I went to try it on this pot of flowers. I did it and the flowers suddenly grew legs and a face and it ran away lol.



I'm not really sure about the advanced task because I didn't do it on purpose but hey, I still turned an inanimate object to life.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't know if doing it by accident counts or not  ::?:   Have get a second opinion.  How far did you fall, you didn't say.

----------


## Reborn

> I don't know if doing it by accident counts or not   Have get a second opinion.  How far did you fall, you didn't say.



Eh, it was a good skyscraper size lol. About 100 feet idk It was far enough to kill me if I wasn't in a dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh ok, I'll PM Seeker for your silver wings, still waiting on conformation on the advanced task.

Yay, it counted!  Soar high on your little wings.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Damnit...I dunno if this one is going to count or not. I mean, I actually committed the act, but the dream was already comming apart before I did it, so it's not like trying to kill myself is what woke me up!!!  ::morecrying:: 





> *Dream Two:
> ”Sex and Suicide”*
> 
> I was at some chick’s house. Her boyfriend was there at first, but he left and had gone to the store. Shortly after he left, this girl was all over me, trying to get me to have sex with her. I was really uncomfortable with it, at first, because I knew her boyfriend would be back soon, and that was drama that I just didn’t want. But, she said that they were swingers and that when her boyfriend got back, he could simply join in and she would take care of us both. Needless to say, I had no objections. So, I lay back on the couch and she started going down on me, which was _phenomenal_. After some time, she climbed up onto my lap and began to ride me. I then stood up and held her up by her thighs while she kept at it. Time went by and I ended up climaxing. 
> 
> Her boyfriend never ended up showing up and so we were just kind of hanging out, afterward. While coming down, I began to feel everything unraveling. It was like the world was disintegrating before my eyes. Suspicious, I stood up and took a few steps, focusing my mind on levitation. My suspicious were confirmed as my feet slowly began floating up off of the floor. I had been dreaming. I stopped and looked at my hands, trying to stabilize the dream. I had gotten excited though, because my dry spell had been broken, and I could feel the dream continuing to unravel. It seemed that there was no fighting the fact that I would be waking up soon. I remember frantically searching my memory for what the tasks of the month were, and I remembered the “Prove You’re Indestructible” task. I was thinking: “How in the Hell could I accomplish that in the fastest way possible?” and the idea came quickly.
> 
> I ran to the kitchen. On my way there, her boyfriend was just walking in through the front door. My visuals were fading, and I was beginning to feel myself lying in bed. I threw open one of the drawers, grabbed a butcher’s knife and, just as my vision went black, I plunged the knife deep into my chest. It didn’t hurt, but I could definitely feel it, like someone punching me lightly. A few seconds passed and the feeling subsided. I was now staring at the back of my eyelids and had woken up completely.
> 
> (Damnit. I dunno if I’m gonna get credit for that one.  I’ll have to see what Seeker says about it.

----------


## Keeper

> Dream Two:
> ”Sex and Suicide”
> 
> I was at some chick’s house. Her boyfriend was there at first, but he left and had gone to the store. Shortly after he left, this girl was all over me, trying to get me to have sex with her. I was really uncomfortable with it, at first, because I knew her boyfriend would be back soon, and that was drama that I just didn’t want. But, she said that they were swingers and that when her boyfriend got back, he could simply join in and she would take care of us both. Needless to say, I had no objections. So, I lay back on the couch and she started going down on me, which was phenomenal. After some time, she climbed up onto my lap and began to ride me. I then stood up and held her up by her thighs while she kept at it. Time went by and I ended up climaxing.
> 
> Her boyfriend never ended up showing up and so we were just kind of hanging out, afterward. While coming down, I began to feel everything unraveling. It was like the world was disintegrating before my eyes. Suspicious, I stood up and took a few steps, focusing my mind on levitation. My suspicious were confirmed as my feet slowly began floating up off of the floor. I had been dreaming. I stopped and looked at my hands, trying to stabilize the dream. I had gotten excited though, because my dry spell had been broken, and I could feel the dream continuing to unravel. It seemed that there was no fighting the fact that I would be waking up soon. I remember frantically searching my memory for what the tasks of the month were, and I remembered the “Prove You’re Indestructible” task. I was thinking: “How in the Hell could I accomplish that in the fastest way possible?” and the idea came quickly.
> 
> I ran to the kitchen. On my way there, her boyfriend was just walking in through the front door. My visuals were fading, and I was beginning to feel myself lying in bed. I threw open one of the drawers, grabbed a butcher’s knife and, just as my vision went black, I plunged the knife deep into my chest. It didn’t hurt, but I could definitely feel it, like someone punching me lightly. A few seconds passed and the feeling subsided. I was now staring at the back of my eyelids and had woken up completely.
> 
> (Damnit. I dunno if I’m gonna get credit for that one. I’ll have to see what Seeker says about it.



 ::shock::

----------


## Clairity

> Damnit...I dunno if this one is going to count or not. I mean, I actually committed the act, but the dream was already comming apart before I did it, so it's not like trying to kill myself is what woke me up!!!



I think it counts!  :wink2:  Sending for your wings!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I think it counts!  Sending for your wings!



Awesome! Thanks!  ::bowdown::

----------


## TempleGuard

> I did the basic task. 
> * As I get lucid, I started wondering what should I do, so I decided to do the dv tasks, I could only remember that I have to prove that I am indestructible, so I decided, that the coolest way to prove it, is to make some DC try to kill me.. 3 seconds after that I saw this angry looking women, so I told her that she is a whore, and she wants to kill me. She tried, but I could dodge every single punch she was throwing and the one that I actualy let hit me, didnt even move me. I think at least I left her impressed.*
> I am not sure if a fight counts, but that is all I could think of.



So mine from 4 days ago doesnt counts?

----------


## Clairity

> So mine from 4 days ago doesnt counts?



I'm not sure that letting someone "punch" you proves that you're indestructable.  What do you think ninja?

----------


## ninja9578

I don't think so either, but you still have a week to do it.  Have her stab you next time  ::D:

----------


## Stefan

Great tasks!

I proved I was indestructable the other night.
I was jumping around on top of cars on a highway, when something along the side of the road caught my eye (I do not remember what). I jumped onto the road, and stood still, looking at it. As I stood there, a huge truck crashed into me! It smashed to bits, but it only felt like someone shoved me. I then walked away. It was pretty amazing. I hope that counts as being invincible.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I did the advanced task last night in one of the most awesome LD's I've had in a while!  :boogie: 





> Once again, I was just completely amazed at the scenery. I kept reaching out and touching things just to feel them and how real they were, and continued repeating to myself “I’m Dreaming, I’m Dreaming, I’m Dreaming” so that I wouldn’t lose focus and lose my lucidity. Off in the distance, I noticed what looked like a tidal wave. It was standing some 100 ft high, but I couldn’t tell if it was coming toward me or not. In the back of my mind, I sort of “commanded” it to stay there, and it was more or less like a fountain – a wall of water that just sat there, in the distance. The water was a deep blue that looked more like dark blue paint that water. Wondering what to do now, I thought about the task. It took me a moment to remember what the other task was, and I finally remembered that I had to bring something to life. I wanted it to be _good_ but I had no idea what I wanted it to be. I started walking around to see what kinds of things I’d have to work with.
> 
> There were a few old statutes here and there. One was of an alligator, but was really old and had grass growing around it. I was kind of weary, because I didn’t really want to give something life that was going to come after me and try to kill me. I was having enough fun without all that drama. I thought it would be cool to make a giant eagle come to life, but I didn’t have a statue of one. I tried to materialize one to have it fly in out of the sky, but the most I got, when I looked up, was a regular-sized eagle. I then remembered that whatever I gave life to had to already have been inanimate. Just making it appear wouldn’t count. Coming closer to the roller coaster, I looked in the lake beside it, and there was a giant stone hand that was sticking up out of the water. It was obviously a decoration, but it gave the feeling that there was a _massive_ stone giant beneath the water. I thought about trying to bring that to life, but was kind of weary about what this massive giant would have been like, since I couldn’t see anything but its hand. Finally, I heard a voice over the PA system, advertising the roller coaster. It said something like “Come On Up and ride Hydra, the Water Dragon!!” I looked over toward the coaster, and found my target.
> 
> The roller coaster was designed to look like a blue dragon. Coiled around the track itself was a fake dragon body, which snaked in and out of itself and the trees around it, and came to a head that was down by the entrance. I was still kind of apprehensive, because this thing looked pretty damn fierce, but I couldn’t think of anything more badass to bring to life than a dragon. Heh. I didn’t have a really good vantage point to see the head, from where I was, so I flew up through the serpentine tracks, passing the coaster car, which had people riding on it, and sitting on a high platform that looked down at the dragon’s head. Holding my hands out, I focused on bringing the dragon to life. It was actually much easier than I thought it would be. The body of the dragon turned from a hard, painted stone, to thick, scaly reptile skin. I reached out and ran my hand across its body, feeling the scales beneath my fingers. Then I looked back at the head. The dragon, which had been mostly blue, turned into more of a red-orange color. It began moving its head around, as if trying to break free, but the struts and beams that had held the dragon in place, while it was a statue/decoration, still kept it held in place while it was alive, preventing it from going anywhere. With this extra security, I flew off of the platform I was sitting on, and landed on one a little closer to the dragon.
> 
> Remembering that I’d wanted to try interacting with DCs a little more, while lucid, I sat down and asked the dragon a question. It was something about the nature of DCs, but I don’t remember what I asked him. I don’t even know if I expected him to answer, but, surprisingly, it did. It had a very proper speaking voice, and sounded rather intelligent. A bit impressed, I asked it another question that I don’t remember, and it answered back with this really _long_ response – something that seemed to be more of an attempt to sound smart by using the biggest words and concept it could (like talking about hypotenuses and isosceles triangles as if he was solving an algebraic equation), than anything else. But, I gave him in the benefit of the doubt as if he knew what he was talking about, even though I wasn’t quite sure he did. I think asked him another question, and he sighed as if he didn’t want to answer, or my question was too hard to answer. I actually _do_ remember asking him why he didn’t want to answer that one. He sighed again with a big of an arrogant “Oh, God. Do I _really_ have to go into all this?” sort of flair. He then asked me “Well…do you mind of I ramble on and on?” as if the only answer he would offer would take six years. A bit impatient, I laughed a bit and said “no no no…that’s alright,” and I got up and flew off to find something else to do. Shortly after this, I began to feel something moving, on my neck. I sat still and I felt it again. When I put my hand up, I couldn’t feel anything, but when I felt it again, I knew it was coming from the waking world. 
> 
> (A bit freaked out by this, I woke myself up, only to find out that it was just the ring on my necklace slowly sliding down the chain and lightly dragging across my skin, because of my position. I was a little disappointed, but excited about the dream. Even though it was only 2 hours after I’d lied down to go to sleep, I got up and typed up my notes on the dream. Then I lay back down and tried to WILD, but failed.)



The beginning of the dream  can be read here.

----------


## Clairity

After almost 2 months of not so great lucids/recall, I finally had one of the most memorable lucids of my life.. below are the recollections of my lucid dream:

I realized that I was lucid but I couldn't see. It was like there was a heavy thick fog in front of my eyes. I reached up to rub my eyes and felt my glasses (which I never wear in my LDs). I take them off and my vision clears for a couple of seconds but then the fog rolls in again. I reach up and again remove my glasses and my vision clears again.. only temporarily. I start to get agitated thinking this was going to be how my dream would play out but I reminded myself to remain calm. I stated, "Clarity NOW!" but my vision didn't clear.

All of a sudden, my vision became crystal clear.. I recall trying to feel for things but I can't remember if that was the reason for the vividness I now experienced.

Now that my vision was clear I realized that I was a young man in this lucid but that fact didn't faze me at all. I also remembered the task of the month and that I had already planned on doing the advanced task of bringing something inanimate to life.

I see that I am in a small town and that there is a small house in front of me and decide that there may be something inside that I can use. I walk through the front door and am standing in the living room. I see people (mother/father/children) frozen in time sitting on the couch.. even the tv was still. I don't know why I didn't bring them to life but it never even crossed my mind to disturb this scene. I backed out of the room and went back through the front door.

I notice a small weather beaten cat statue curled up on the porch  and decided that it would be the perfect thing to bring back to life.

I kneel down and stroke it saying "live" and I feel it become real.. fur instead of clay.. breathing. But sadly I also realized that, even tho it was now real, it was sickly, old and beaten down in life as it had been in clay.

I immediately felt sorry for it and decided that being alive wasn't enough.. that I had to "heal" it. I put my hands again on its patchy fur and said lovingly yet firmly, "Heal!". The cat took a deep breath, I felt it relax under my hands and I could tell that it felt "better". It stood up and scampered off the porch.

I walked off the porch and down the street. I saw another old cat and decided to heal it as well but it had other ideas. It took off and I ran after it. I cornered it in an open garage that belonged to the local mechanic. I slowly reached out and ran my hands over its fur soothing it while quietly saying "heal". Its heart stopped racing and it too grew young and healthy again.

As I watched it run away, I notice a teenage boy and his father watching me. The garage was at the bottom of a grassy hill and I don't know how word spread but as I looked up from the open garage door.. I see people coming with their pets. Some were walking them.. others were being carried by their owners.

My spirit willed them to "hurry" because I wasn't sure how long my lucid dream would last. As they began to file past me, I yelled for the last few stragglers to hurry.. to run.. to get here as quickly as they could.

When all had entered and had taken a seat on the garage floor (about 30 or so), I told them that I didn't know how much time I had and that I would need their help.. their energy.. their love to heal all the pets in the room.

I asked them to touch their pets and to say/pray the word "heal" with me and to believe it to be so.

I thought that I would stand in front of the crowd and merely throw my healing energy but I found myself drawn to try to physically touch as many animals as possible before the dream ended.

I healed each animal laying my hands alongside their owners.. animals that could barely move began to jump in their owner's arms. The most memorable healing being that of a dog with glaucoma who's milky eyes ( http://farm1.static.flickr.com/3/5969571_5e094623f7.jpg ) slowly turned their normal color again.

When all had been healed and the garage empty except for the man and his son (who I by now had figured out were the owners), I sat with my back against the garage wall and took out my pen and notebook. I explained to them that I was dreaming and that if I didn't write this all down I would surely forget alot (if not all) of the details.

The man thought it strange.. but his son (who I gathered was kind of lazy) simply said, "Hey! He healed my bike!" and spun the back wheel while we all laughed. And while laughing.. I felt the dream end..

Once awake I went over the dream in my head realizing that I've rarely had a more satisfying dream.. lucid or otherwise. I could still feel the various textures of the animal's fur, the look of gratefulness in the eyes of the pets and their owners and I could still feel the warmth of the love in that garage.

I thank the angels of pure white light for this dream.

Happy Easter.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh oh, heal me!  I hurt my leg  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

ninja, I am reaching through your computer screen and laying my hands on your leg!  Do you feel it getting warm?  ::D:  ..  ::hug::

----------


## ninja9578

THAT'S NOT MY LEG! 

 ::content::   ::hug::   Nice task.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Very nice dream, Clairity.  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> THAT'S NOT MY LEG! 
> 
>   Nice task.



 :Oops:  Ooops.. well do you feel better anyway?  :wink2: 






> Very nice dream, Clairity.



And may I say the same for yours!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> And may I say the same for yours!



Thank you!  ::content::

----------


## iadr

> I immediately felt sorry for it and decided that being alive wasn't enough.. that I had to "heal" it. I put my hands again on it's patchy fur and said lovingly yet firmly, "Heal!". The cat took a deep breath, I felt it relax under my hands and I could tell that it felt "better'. It stood up and scampered off the porch.
> 
> I healed each animal laying my hands alongside their owners.. animals that could barely move began to jump in their owner's arms. The most memorable healing being that of a dog with glaucoma who's milky eyes ( http://farm1.static.flickr.com/3/5969571_5e094623f7.jpg ) slowly turned their normal color again.



Beautiful dream Clairity,

This dream really shows what a wonderful person you are.

I would also bet that this was more than just a dream and that you may have actually been healing these animals in some way in the other realm.

----------


## Clairity

> Beautiful dream Clairity,
> 
> This dream really shows what a wonderful person you are.
> 
> I would also bet that this was more than just a dream and that you may have actually been healing these animals in some way in the other realm.



Thanks iadr!  :Oops: 

And as stupid as it may sound.. I too actually felt like I was "somewhere" truly healing them.

----------


## Scatterbrain

I had today one of my longest lds ever, I even had time to go to my closet and change clothing! (was wearing a pijama lol xD)

Relatively near the end I remembered to make the lucid task:





> (...) Wearing proper clothes, I was undecided about which way would be the best to get to the ground floor. I ended up going through the stairs, for a second I wondered if the dream was about to end because I had been on it for so long, and so the dream to started to fade, but I convinced myself there was no reason for the dream to end and managed to pull myself back in.
> Halfway through the stairs I remembered the lucid tasks and tried to recall what were they(one of them incorrectly), when I reached the ground floor I started looking frenetically for some kind of object, but then I thought "a pen!" and reached into my back pocket for one. I threw the pen on the floor and started thinking "come to life! do something! anything!", I was expecting the pen to grow tiny legs but instead it started floating, then it pointed to my head, and without warning it started zooming in my direction, I dodged it and ran out the door to find myself near a pool in plain daylight (before I went home, it was night time in the dream).
> I then wasted the rest of the dream doing what I thought was one of the tasks ("enter some kind of transport and let it take you somewhere unkown" lol).



Even after waking up it took me a while to remember the real basic task. Now, the funny thing is, 2 days ago when I read the tasks I thought it would be best to connect them into one task (make an object alive, and then make that object try to kill you), that is probably the reason why the pen tried to pierce my head, shame it missed.  ::lol::

----------


## Seeker

Hi gang, I'm back on limitted duty.

I'll be hanging here more often here in my favorite corner of DV.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!

----------


## Robot_Butler

In all my lucids this month, I seem to have a deathwish.  I think I have this month's task to blame. 

The other day, I was ripping the fingers off my hand one by one as a reality check.  I was definitely thinking of the task while doing it.
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=55501

----------


## ImageAll

I tried the advanced task recently.  ::D: 

I found myself dreaming in a room in my house. The only lucids I've had are in my house... possibly because it's a fake world in what I know to be a real setting, and I recognize the difference... but I was sitting next to a Bionicle. It was the light dude on his bike thing. First I just examined it in all its vividness, said some things aloud to make the dream clearer, then remembered the monthly tasks. I tried to make the toa come to life... But nothing happened.  :smiley: 

phale

----------


## Clairity

ImageAll, you didn't fail because you had a lucid dream.. you just didn't complete the task of the month (plus the month's not over yet)!  ::D:

----------


## erik212

I'm flying in a plane when suddenly I realize that I'm dreaming when one of the doors open. Since I've always wanted to go skydiving, I jump out (without a parachute of course), and I only fall for about 3 seconds, even though the plane was really high up. I remember looking at the streetlights, and then bouncing off the ground like a rubber ball. At this point I remember about the task, and I laugh at how I coincidentially completed the basic one. I wake up.

----------


## FooFightersKid

i have a slight fear of heights. in my eyes, jumping off a cliff and forcing myself to become airborn is pretty damn scary, and near suicidal. i have proven to do so, in the last three nights. 

also during a nap i took today, i sat through a "dream tutorial" (not like the ones online. it was a tutorial in a dream) where a scientist said this:

"take this normal cigarrette lighter. being tri-lestified by the argon beam...the lighter now becomes self aware. injecting 500 hydrolargs of kensium into its birdie, the once inanimate lighter now realizes it exists."

----------


## shotbirds

This may qualify, I'm not too sure tho.

Short story shorter, I ended up WILDing for a short time this morning. I remembered the first quest (knowing I'm not experienced enough and the dream wasn't that vivid/stable to attempt the 2nd). I went out my bedroom window and was in my back yard. I looked up and saw the moon and thought maybe I could try and fly out the atmosphere. Not to my surprise I failed, I got about 2.5 stories and fell to the ground  :tongue2: . I stood up and I was fine, took a notice to the numb feeling of landing on my back. 

I'm guessing this might qualify? assuming indestructable doesn't mean only proving you can't die. I had not broken bones  :tongue2: .

----------


## Sulukra

Oh, I kinda did the first one.  Accidentially, but hey!

I was having this dream about raiding an ancient ruin all Indiana Jones-style, when I suddenly became lucid (This happens when I begin to wake up - I become aware that the dream is ending, thus aware that I'm dreaming, thus making me lucid...).  I turned around and asked a DC a few questions about the dream.  Then she yelled "Look!" and pointed behind me.  I eventually turned around and was face to face with your big, average stone golem.  I kind of stared for a second, then its massive fist basically smushed me.  But I thought "Wait, I'm dreaming!" and lifted its fist up after being squashed.  And I must admit, it felt pretty good.

I think that counts as proving I'm indestructable...

----------


## Kordan

Here's my experience (condensed greatly). A little late, but this month has been busy!

Last night I had this dream where I was having a barbeque with some of my grandparent's neighbors (go figure?) and there was this huge bonfire. I became lucid, and decided to prove my indestructability by walking into the fire and standing there. People were amazed, and I thought that I was amazing. I was going around the party accepting congratulations when some guy told me that he was going to put me in the fire and eat me. everyone else thought that this was a good idea too, and so I tried to fend them off, but couldn't find anything to fight them with. Then I realized that I was indestructable, and that I had powers. However, they started to hack me to pieces, and I started to die. at this point I snapped out of lucidity and woke up.

----------


## telaranrhiod walker

I was in a car with my mom and 2 younger sisters (16 yrs & 1yr) and we're driving at night, but we are lost out in the country (not even in the roads). Then I see a car ahead, and I tell my sister (who's driving and doesn't drive in RL) to catch up to them to ask for directions. Then I see that it is filled with field workers ( we are in vinyard/orchard) and then I say "nevermind it might not be safe, let's go" then I see they are pointing a sophisticated black handgun at us, and say "stop, reverse, hurry up, they have a gun". But my sister keeps getting closer, and they yell "stop, or we'll shoot" My sister manages to reverse the car, and the other car drives away. So we are SLOWLY driving away, and I keep wanting to tell my sis and mom to switch places, so that she can drive faster-but don’t because I think we’ll get caught by stopping too long. I thought we had gotten away, but then I see the car is actually following us. And I over hear one of them several times say "Lets just kill them". Then I'm really scared and think we're really gonna get killed and I bend down over my baby sister in case they shoot. THen I see my sister trying to look at them from the mirror and at the same time nearly stopping. I yell at her to just drive because they are still following us. I'm thinking how I don't want to die, and I beg God to let me live-lots of other thoughts race thru my mind. 

Then I just jump out of the car and start running, then I realize it’s a dream and I feel myself sorta kinda start to wake up. Then there’s a keyboard next to me on the floor and I’m typing something to keep me in the dream(which keeps me in the dream), because I realize I can use this situation for the totm. But I’m still paralyzed with fear (I can’t turn to face the people, or even move) for awhile. Finally I hear them pull up ( I think the radio is playing) and now it’s a couple in a smaller car, but the wife has a smaller shiny gun. They point it at me, and I wait for them to shoot me, but they don’t so I walk up to them yelling “come on, shoot me”-they look at me like I’m crazy and I’m scared they’ll shoot me in the head, or it’ll really hurt. The lady lowered the gun, so I put my hand over it and point it at myself-she still doesn’t shoot. So I take it from her and shoot it myself, but its not loaded. 

Then I pull of then out of the car (they are now shrunk to about 2-3 ft tall) and ask them something. I then ask them where the wedding reception is, because I don’t want to be outside in the dark by myself, but they just shrug their shoulders ( I was now holding them in my hand-they are 4-5 in tall). I wake up breathing hard, and I’m glad I woke up because I didn’t want to stay there anymore.

Well I hope this counts even though I never got shot because I was extremely scared- even when I figured out it was a dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry, the task was that you actually have to prove it.  Next time you'll get it, I'm sure  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> Sorry, the task was that you actually have to prove it. Next time you'll get it, I'm sure



ninja, I think it might count. The task description is: *Prove that you're indestructible (i.e., overcome your fear by doing something dangerous or suicidal).*

She did do that.. I mean she didn't know that the gun wasn't loaded when she pointed it at herself and pulled the trigger.





> Finally I hear them pull up ( I think the radio is playing) and now its a couple in a smaller car, but the wife has a smaller shiny gun. They point it at me, and I wait for them to shoot me, but they dont so I walk up to them yelling come on, shoot me-they look at me like Im crazy and Im scared theyll shoot me in the head, or itll really hurt. The lady lowered the gun, so I put my hand over it and point it at myself-she still doesnt shoot. So I take it from her and shoot it myself, but its not loaded.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm tough call, it's up to you.

----------


## Clairity

Well, I say we give it to her!  I'll send for her wings!  Thanks!  :wink2:

----------


## ninja9578

::D:

----------


## Hawthorn

I just got the advanced task done, and it was sweet.:

I'm walking along a road, which doesn't appear to have an end in any direction. There are no houses, just sand. I get the faint idea that somebody is watching me, so I turn around. There, standing right behind me was one of my really really old friends. We have a conversation, which I don't remember, and then we start walking. Some houses start to appear, and I'm suddenly standing alone in the middle of a city. Now I'm lucid. I run a reality check, just to make sure, and it works. So I set about doing what I wish, which involves a lot of random explosions. I suddenly remember the task, and I look for something to bring to life. I find a vase, after opening a door. Now, I haven't really gone about doing magic a lot recently, so I decided that the easiest way was to close my eyes, say some words and open them again. I did so, and it didn't work. Once more, I did it, and I finally managed to bring it to feeble life. It began to walk slowly towards me, so I walk towards it. I get the idea in my head to turn around, and when I come full circle, it will be stronger. I do so, and it works! For some reason, it starts singing, and I woke up because I got a bit overexcited (not much magic, remember).

----------


## suttsman

Haha, last night I had an LD where I, not even knowing about this task anymore, completed the Advanced task. 





> LD: to life
> 
> I dreamt that I was going to this hotel/castle thing with one of my friends. I was in a turret on one of the towers, and I saw this awesome skylight shining above. My friend was carrying a large bag of stuff. He poured it out onto the table in the turret. I then spontaneously thought of dreaming, and I knew I was dreaming. I effortlessly glided over to some of the stuff. I touched the figurine of a parrot that I saw on the table, and the thing started shaking and moving its feathers. I then tried it on a mini-statue of a dog and a dragon. They worked, and the parrot flied onto me, while I took off towards the skylight. I saw a great view of the castle from up there. I woke up soon.
> 
> Haha I didn't even try to complete the task! But I did, so I'll take the medal for like what, 2 days?

----------


## AlexLou

I slip into one of those really vivid LDs where I can think clearly . . . and immediately I think of the tasks.  I start thinking "Prove that I'm indestructible, prove that I'm indestructible . . ."  And I don't have a plan, I'm just willing something to happen to me, then I remember the advanced task and I get over exited and almost wake up.  But I just stay calm and still, and watch swirling images before my eyes until I fall back into sleep.

Now I'm in my bathroom and I'm looking around for an object to bring to life.  I try to imagine several small things sprouting legs and walking around until I see a ceramic lovebird on the shelf above the sink.  I concentrate on it and try to make it come to life.  At first I think that this must be beyond my abilities:  my surroundings are so realistic down to every detail and I know that I can't consciously imagine anything so realistic, so how am I going to change it?  But I keep trying and I notice that something is happening.  As I try to make the bird move I get dark flashes where I can't see anything, and when I see the bird again, it's head is always in a different position.  And then it was down on the sink and I knew that it had flown there.  And while I'm doing this I start getting tunnel vision; everything around the bird gets dark until all I can see is the bird.  I try to fight this change in my vision until things switch over to 2D video game graphics like in some really old platformer (Zelda 2 comes to mind) where most of the graphics are green.  I'm watching the bird run along, then it changes into an insect (an ant maybe), then a scorpion or something.  I'm satisfied with this so I move on.

At this point I'm a little frighted by the pace of things because the previous part seemed to only last a few seconds but I'm also moved along by the momentum of my mind trying to get things done.

Now I see myself lying on a sofa asleep in a place that I don't know and everything is hyper realistic again.  It's one of those really clean spacious houses that so many people prefer where you hire someone to clean for you and the walls, the carpet, and most everything else is cream-colored.  A group of people about my age enter the room where I'm sleeping by coming down a stairway.  A girl with long dark blond wavy hair walks toward me with a knife.  I'm still watching from a 3rd person perspective as she stabs my sleeping self.  Watching, I find this amusing because I had thought that I would dream of something happening to me in a dream, not dream of something happening to my actual body in the real world.  And I'm super delighted that my subconscious thought of this because I'm totally disconnected from this body and can't feel anything at all.  I watch the girl stab me a few more times and try to decide if I know her.  But she is a complete stranger as are the others.

----------


## Iamerik

better late than never... Gotta go, so I´m keeping it short.

I was lucid for a while already, and suddenly I remembered the advanced task. I looked around. I was in some kind of large room, and saw something that looked like a miniature stool on a table. Only around 20 cm high, and very thin. I concentrated, and suddenly the four legs started moving... It was dancing! I stared at it for a few seconds, together with another DC ('what the...') and then left the room I was in to practice my dream control some more.

----------


## Digital.Totem

I've known for a long time that I was immortal in my dreams I've jumped of bridges, shot myself, and walked into and through an oncoming car in my dreams

As to animating inamimate objects, I've had conversations with several books about strange curious things.

----------


## Icepop

I was playing with the idea of making an inanimate object come to life before falling asleep, and I had a dream where I wasn't lucid, but the advanced task was completed. This probably doesn't count, but I just found it funny so I'll post it here.  :smiley: 

Quote from my Dream Journal:




> Me and a friend were in this game show and if we won, we would have won 7 or 8 little children to raise. I must have won because they appeared in my very large house. A little boy was making a huge mess in my GIGANTIC kitchen, spilling everything and turning the stove and oven on. I ran after him, turning everything off, and found a male DC who was supposed to help me with the kids. He was obviously struggling with the job. The little boy ran into the living room and the couch became a moving object and started talking to him .When I came in after the boy, the couch was cross with me and told me to be nicer to the kids, and teach them not to do these things. At some point, I woke up; probably after I realized that this was ridiculous and that I was dreaming.

----------


## ninja9578

Digital, you have to give us an exert from your last night's dream.

Icepop, the objects were already alive when you became lucid, sadly I can't give you wings for that one.  Don't worry, you still have another day and next month's tasks will be even more fun.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I'm not sure if this counts, but I feel I should post it [though the month is nearly over], this can also be found on the last page of my DJ:

March 24th: Indestructible:
Oh mercy no, it's raining down on me. A gateway from a tears, the warmth of a shelter, from themed to built I move. A Museum, a priest. Church in session, pay up now. 

Extortion, accusations. The priest gets it all. Tithing is to the willing, only the corrupt force bullion to move.

He stole it. He has it. Those blasted family heirlooms. The Immortal Water and the Eternal Youth Bread. 

One Command, and he's gone. I take the immortality, but not for me, for this baby in my arms, for those on this building/ship. Captain Jack Sparrow is in control, and oddly enough my husband. I know he's up to something reckless, even as I go off the the bathroom to ponder why if this is a dream, and I have a baby, why aren't my boobs bigger [milk pervys, it was an innocent question].

The child looks too small for me not to, so I wonder why even in this dream, if I can do anything possible, and have a child at my age, can't I get that much to happen.

I come back out to see a shop where I, not wanting to rob the people of their products, just ask merely of the price and origin of these unique stones. The shopkeeper insists that she gives me this beautiful rain drop filled [sapphire] choker as a gift for being so kind to her.

I take it and wear it, looking for Jack, to find him growing green and drying seaweed on the floor below. I know he wanted to crash the ship, he didn't like what had happened to the priest. Well, the mold had summoned a whirlpool, much to my lack of surprise. I made the child immortal, dragged him off to the edge of the ship, and we both jumped off, into the whirlpool. 

Getting sucked in as the ship was being destroyed, I was shocked that under such pressure I only felt cool, calm water, and could see just fine, as if I were built to survive these things like they were everyday occurrences.

I dragged us to shore and knocked some sense into the bloody pirate.

[Forgive me for the senselessness, it goes with the lack of sleep part.]

----------


## Digital.Totem

> Digital, you have to give us an exert from your last night's dream.



Well these are more middle of the day dreams, but still. I wake up in my bed and reach to turn on my bedside light, it doesn't work, and I'm Lucid with no sense of urgency to do anything. This happens in nearly all of my lucid dreams. So I figure I'll try something that would hurt but not kill me if I was wrong about it being a dream so I cut myself with a large knife I keep by bed, the knife is very real in real life, but in the dream it's edge was dull, but looked very sharp I pricked my finger and nothing happened then I cut across my palm. The palm didn't hurt but it bled, but I was able to make it flow back into the cut and stop. So I figured I should really go for it so I got a gun out of my desk and shot myself dead in the chin. I remember hearing a loud clap and smelling burnt gunpowder, but I was totally fine. I felt like it was time to move on, because hurting myself seemed very silly in my dream, so I changed the setting to a coffee shop, hey it's where I'm comfortable in real life too. I thought I should surely be reading something and I looked down and saw 2 books one blue paper board, and the other dark old leather. The writing on both was gibberish so I asked a guy sitting by me reading the paper what I was supposed to to and about that time I hear another voice this the book, but it was still just a book so I decided I'd give it a mouth for the voice to come out of.

I figure making a book speak and have a mouth should work for number 2, number one was very easy even though I wondered why I was doing it when I did it

----------


## Iamerik

What is that thingy in the middle of the advanced task wings supposed to be by the way? It looks like something sweeping with a broom... But that's probably just me.  :tongue2:

----------


## shotbirds

Reminds me of fantasia

and i failed the advanced task this morning  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

It _is_ from Fantasia, it's the famous broom carrying the buckets of water from The Sorcerer's Apprentice.

----------


## spitfire riggz

awwww man.... why am i bearly finding out about this? *tear*

----------


## AlexLou

Shouldn't my name be yellow?  Lol.  Well it doesn't matter now.

----------


## Seeker

Task for April will be opening up later today, probably around noon EST.  Sorry for the delay, but there is a lot on my platter right now

----------

